# New SuperCard DS(ONE) Info and Photos! *Update*



## shaunj66 (Dec 15, 2006)

*New SuperCard DS(ONE) Information and Photos! *Update**

Slot 1 DS kit, micro SD, drag and drop






Here are the first photos of and some new information on the SuperCard teams new slot-1 solution, now called the "SuperCard DS(ONE)".





[/center]


			
				SuperCard Team said:
			
		

> Flush fitting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Update:* Here are some more photos courtesy of YYjoy!







ÂClick here for more images of, and to discuss the SuperCard DS(ONE)


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 15, 2006)

The following images are courtesy of YYJoy.com


----------



## _DiGiTaL_ (Dec 15, 2006)

That is a real nice UI !!!!! Glad to see more teams are doing Slot-1 WITH expandable memory which is ALWAYS a plus.
I don't have a Slot-1 solution yet but i will wait for the SupercardDS to be complete since i never really cared for the m6/g6 stuff. And i see M3 Simply DS will be out next year. I'd rather stick with the Supercard team


----------



## digital_sin (Dec 15, 2006)

Why does the M3 DS (Simply) topic on the front page link to this topic?


----------



## JonoBG (Dec 15, 2006)

According to BambooGaming


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Append function 1:
> - Can inter-play with GBA slot. Support SC Rumble Series as a rumble PAK.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks nice!  Might upgrade to a lite when this comes out, hopefully supercard sd saves will be compatible to make it easier to move my games over.

I guess if you don't patch the rom you've got to use some kind of button combo to save?  But you can patch the rom to save directly like SCSD but presumably compromise download play computability?


----------



## faceless (Dec 15, 2006)

THE HIGHEST COST PERFORMANCE

http://eng.supercard.cn//manual/scds_eng.htm


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(faceless @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> THE HIGHEST COST PERFORMANCE



Unlimitated storage!


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 15, 2006)

LIGHTNING OUT


Edit:  Oh I forgot:  INTERACTION


----------



## faceless (Dec 15, 2006)

does LIGHTNING OUT mean spring loaded?

edit: INFINITY SAVE SPACE


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmm, well on supercard sd you press a button labeled "out" to patch and export the rom, so they might mean you can instantly transfer the roms over.

Edit: 'IT must work with microSD!'


----------



## faceless (Dec 15, 2006)

you know, that actually makes sense when you think about it... but if that's what they mean... oh man... what a translation


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 15, 2006)

Hopebuy have it listed for $49
http://www.hopebuy.com/shop/eng_list.asp

I'd imagine that's a preorder, but it doesn't say so.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2006)

Does interact with GBA slot mean it will act as a passme of sorts? It's not that I'm too lazy to change a DS card but... oh wait a minute, yes I am too lazy.


----------



## Pundan (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(faceless @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> does LIGHTNING OUT mean spring loaded?
> 
> edit: INFINITY SAVE SPACE



Don't forget "IT must work with micro SD card"!

I sure hope it does


----------



## bollocks (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Pundan @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> Don't forget "IT must work with micro SD card"!
> 
> I sure hope it does


They've been using that one for years. I'm pretty sure the box for my Supercard CF says "IT must work with CF card"


----------



## HMan (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> Hopebuy have it listed for $49
> http://www.hopebuy.com/shop/eng_list.asp
> 
> I'd imagine that's a preorder, but it doesn't say so.



They're shipping it right now, as stated in the forums (some guy bought it and they told him his package has been shipped)


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 15, 2006)

*SUPER HAPPY FUN-TIME INFINITY INTERACTION
*LONG TIME FUN EXTRA
*SOFTWARE EXTRA NO NEED USE BUT CAN SUPPORT MORE POWERFUL INFINITY SAVE SPACE

It's already impressive that they can even crank out complete sentences that make partial sense. romman sounds a lot like rockman, which is the Japanese rockman. Asian people like the rockman.

Edit: I also noticed that every item on hopebuy is HOT.


----------



## grayswan (Dec 15, 2006)

Hopebuy also lists the DS Linker 8Gbit for $59. I can't wait for these new reviews.


----------



## canvasch (Dec 15, 2006)

can't wait till this comes out... should improve compatability of roms alot


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Dec 15, 2006)

too many to choose from


----------



## ron555 (Dec 15, 2006)

Does it save like the SC lite? That's one of my biggest concerns.

If you want it to save like the SC Lite, you have to patch it for "super mode" right?


----------



## 754boy (Dec 15, 2006)

After seeing that snazzy new menu, this baby is definitely getting purchased!!!!


----------



## Konamix02 (Dec 15, 2006)

THE NEW SUPERCARD SLOT ONE CAME OUT
BYAAAAHHH!

Sorry I just watched Chappelle's show. But hell yeah I'm buying this.


----------



## Hitto (Dec 15, 2006)

Ooh, no need to patch your roms?


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, the Supercard DS is actually already shipping.

Supercard Store will have them in stock from Monday 18th Dec 2006, according to their website. Also HopeBuy are actually shipping orders placed with them immediately.

There are already people on SCDev.org that have them in their hands, but were unable to use them until today as there was no firmware for the Supercard DS.

However that has been resolved by the launch of both the Chinese and English versions of the Supercard DS OS V1.0 and the Supercard DS Patching software V2.57.

Both these softwares are available to download from the Supercard website.

The OS V1.0 should be copied onto the root of the MicroSD memory card. The Supercard DS has a mircro firmware, so relies on the OS to run everything.

The Patching software is optional use, and is only needed if you want the extra things like Soft Reset and Save Direct to memory card.

Also Supercard have released a new IO Driver for the Supercard DS. There is now a version of the IO driver for the Slot 2 devices and an IO driver for the Slot 1 device. Hopefully the new Slot 1 driver can be implemented into a lot of the homebrew apps fairly quickly and also in to the FATLIB drivers.

Hope this info helps everyone.

Cheers,

Ancient Imhotep.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok, just downloaded the Supercard DS files from the Supercard site.

As I said there are two files you need to use the Supercard DS - the actual OS and the Patching software.

The OS is actually MoonShell 1.41 with the Slot 1 IO drivers added into it by Romman and also some add ins from Wind Fish.

The OS is skinable because it is MoonShell, so just create your own images for background, buttons etc and then modify skin.ini file for colours and fonts etc.

This means that the Micro Firmware on the Supercard DS is actually only really used to act as the Passme and to load either the MSFORSC.nds (moonshell) on start up or if there is a Firmware update on the card it will run that instead.

Without the MSFORSC.nds and the Shell folder copied to the root you will just get an error about a missing .scu file.

Also the patching software is the same as the V2.57 for the SC Lite. It even still has the GBA options section. This means that even with clean Rom support, if you encounter problems running the Rom you can always go back to patching.

Again, I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Ancient Imhotep.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 15, 2006)

Guys & Gals, 

The Supercard Team have also released 3rd Party apps with the new Slot 1 IO Drivers added. Below is the list: -

PDA SOFTWARE: DSOrganize for SC DS(ONE)

View PIC SOFTWARE: Imagview05 for SC DS(ONE)

DPG Movie convert SOFTWARE: Moonshell1.5_with_dpgtools12

These can be downloaded from the official Supercard website.

Cheers,

Ancient Imhotep.


----------



## [Jez] (Dec 16, 2006)

Is that forth pic porn?


----------



## Kurimu (Dec 16, 2006)

That means SuperCardLite + SuperCard DS = up to 4GB >_


----------



## spas (Dec 16, 2006)

http://eng.supercard.cn//manual/scds_eng.htm

I love how at the bottom it says "IT MUST WORK WITH MICRO CARD SD."
I love the way super card developers are not very good at English.

Like on the old super card it says "find new upgrade?"


----------



## kakawerk (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi all an update for my SCDS, i finally got to download the firmware files and did some testing, Clean roms Bleach DS is fast and good, Ouendan massive loading times, castlevania POR cannot save. Will do some patching and check back


----------



## faceless (Dec 16, 2006)

take pix of the back of the card with the MicroSD in and out!

also.. is it spring loaded?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 8. TFlash/MicroSD slot Push'n Push design, easy to use.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2006)

Will we be getting a review from the GBATemp team any time soon?


----------



## bollocks (Dec 16, 2006)

i heard something about supercard DS. it's not good if this is true... apparently, it's like X9 and other cards, if you're not patching (ie. not using super mode) the card needs an .ini file to determine save types. if the ini doesn't contain data for the game you're playing, you get white screens. 

so it seems like, unfortunately, SCDS is not the perfect solution everyone is looking for. which is a damn shame if true (i've only heard this from chinese sites, i don't speak chinese myself so it might be a translation error). maybe we'll have to wait even longer for the perfect card.  

R4 is looking promising.. (current reviews are of a pre-production version and only report certain problems with games that are known to have problems) or maybe the M3 slot-1 card.. hm. yeah.


----------



## kakawerk (Dec 16, 2006)

I found out something else... patching is not for 1Gbit games... Bleach and Elite simply dun work after patching, POR also hangs ... sigh


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(kakawerk @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> I found out something else... patching is not for 1Gbit games... Bleach and Elite simply dun work after patching, POR also hangs ... sigh




ya know, i didn't expet it to be perfect or anything ... but youre freakin' me out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone else testing?


----------



## bollocks (Dec 16, 2006)

i suppose the one consolation here is that, with it being the supercard team as opposed to some no name company that might never support the thing (cough cough NDSGBA) we might get some firmware/patcher updates to fix these particular issues.


----------



## gloop (Dec 16, 2006)

can also interact, for example, HMDS with HM:FOMT ???
and does download play work???


----------



## kakawerk (Dec 16, 2006)

more not so good news... the patching routine is totally buggy, needs to be revamped as many games that are not 1 Gbit cant be patched correctly, my recommendation is to run as clean roms unless the game cannot be run unpatched. the save routine for the slot 1 card is to store the clean rom save temporarily in a dedicated flash memory (?) and the next time the card starts up it will dump into the microsd card


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, well, well, it seems the use of the client software is not going to be as "optional" as they were claiming, neither used only for aditional features, as I predicted  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone still waiting at the shop's door for buying 2 o 3 of these?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 16, 2006)

Here are some new photos courtesy of YYJoy!


----------



## 754boy (Dec 16, 2006)

Sweet pics. Can't wait to see what all that stuff means in English!!


----------



## RAneo (Dec 16, 2006)

download play?¿??¿?¿

does it work!!?¿?!?!?


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 16, 2006)

Why did you watermark those pics? They aren't yours! They are YYjoy's! Now those pics are useless, I can barely see through the giant gbatemp watermark. Good job!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(-MTW- @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> Why did you watermark those pics? They aren't yours! They are YYjoy's! Now those pics are useless, I can barely see through the giant gbatemp watermark. Good job!


I uploaded them to the wrong folder that automatically watermarks them. I'll move them to another one


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(-MTW- @ Dec 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you watermark those pics? They aren't yours! They are YYjoy's! Now those pics are useless, I can barely see through the giant gbatemp watermark. Good job!
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## zatelli (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope I'm wrong about this but picture 12 , which shows a menu with save sizes could possibly mean that  the supercard DS (one) might be unable to detect some roms save type, size or both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still it's good to have a much broader choice with all these new TF flashcards, compatibility is set to increase. I hope this baby fully supports download play, else I won't bother with slot 1 cards until a much more convenient solution pops up


----------



## roguefan99 (Dec 16, 2006)

I've been looking around for this but havent found any info on it.  The "Advert" says Cheats are possible with a patch.  Does this mean we could add in dipstar codes or some other codes this way?  Anyone know anything about this.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Dec 17, 2006)

nm


----------



## Max Steele (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> Well, well, well, it seems the use of the client software is not going to be as "optional" as they were claiming, neither used only for aditional features, as I predictedÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Early adoption ftl  :'( 

I hope supercard sorts most of these issues within a couple of weeks.


----------



## science (Dec 17, 2006)

Mommy, I want it! I hope they have download play. And drag and drop would be very nice.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Max Steele @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, well, well, it seems the use of the client software is not going to be as "optional" as they were claiming, neither used only for aditional features, as I predictedÂ
> ...



I dont give a damn. I'm getting mine ASAP!!! It'll get fixed eventually!!!!


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope so, honest


----------



## Max Steele (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I can always use it as a Pass Me


----------



## Madrigal (Dec 17, 2006)

The funny thing about their crappy English is my girlfriend happens to be Chinese and does a lot of translation work. We offered to translate their stuff for them for free, but never got a reply  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## krdvmus (Dec 17, 2006)

well... I like the color of the case which is black. It looks way more like an original ds cart than other slot-1 tools.


----------



## FuManChuu (Dec 17, 2006)

In regards to the passme comments... i know these cards have passme features... but is there ANYTHING they lack?  Can you flashme with these slot1s?  Sleep, etc?

I see 50 dollar disappearing from my pocket soon.


----------



## vegetano1 (Dec 17, 2006)

I quess this comes in english too!?
If this is touchscreen i be happy.
Its a m3 slot 1 or the supercard ds(one)


----------



## adgloride (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll be waiting for the GBA Temp review before I buy.  I do know if the card is having problems now that the supercard team will get it sorted.  With the supercard and M3 you know they'll always come good with the firmware updates.  Unlike team ninja, instead of updating the firmware they seem to come out with a new card instead


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 17, 2006)

I guess I'm also gonna wait until the GBAtemp reviews are in until I decide...

It's either this or the M3 slot-1 solution


----------



## vegetano1 (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> I'll be waiting for the GBA Temp review before I buy.Â I do know if the card is having problems now that the supercard team will get it sorted.Â With the supercard and M3 you know they'll always come good with the firmware updates.Â Unlike team ninja, instead of updating the firmware they seem to come out with a new card instead




Thx !

I never owned any card and after reading lots of reviews i can use some experiened advice!

I quess i be waiting for GBATemp reviews too!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> Unlike team ninja, instead of updating the firmware they seem to come out with a new card instead


That's not really fair on the team. The new MicroNinja is just a physical re-design. The firmware can be applied to all variations of the NinjaDS - "Sticky", U-Shape, Micro etc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're not forcing you to upgrade or pick a particular card.


----------



## DKnight (Dec 17, 2006)

So why is everyone  jumping into the slot-1 wagon?
I cant see any advantages that compensate for the lack of GBA support  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






SLOT-2 solutions dont stick out  anymore and the compatibility is better. You have to patch the games anyway if you want restart real time save trim and such, so who cares if SLOT-1 can run games unpatched...
bleh


----------



## krdvmus (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(DKnight @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> So why is everyoneÂ jumping into the slot-1 wagon?
> I cant see any advantages that compensate for the lack of GBA supportÂ
> 
> 
> ...



I believe slot-1 tools will have better battery life, enable download play, and no need to update ultimately.

You know, DS tools should have been a type of using slot-1 from their beginings, and now they finally got to find the way to adopt it.

I've quite satisfied with my m3 sd since I got it, and it's time to purchase one of slot-1 sloution announced recently.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(krdvmus @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> ...enable download play,...



Not always, but I wish it did.

- Sam


----------



## Kliviwiki (Dec 17, 2006)

Why has everyone suddenly stopped talking about DS-Xtreme? When it first came out it was all everyone talked about, but it seems to be forgotten now. Also, how do you connect The SuperCard DS to the PC? Like DS-Xtreme? 

I had almost made my mind up about getting DS-Xtreme so I could possibly get the EZ Flash IV and use DSX as a passme, because EZ4 had removable media. Now that Supercard DS features removable media, I'm not so sure what I'll buy anymore (again...).


----------



## other (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Kliviwiki @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> Also, how do you connect The SuperCard DS to the PC? Like DS-Xtreme?



Like you said, the SuperCard DS has removable media.


----------



## Kliviwiki (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh, sorry for my remarkable stupidity


----------



## chrishk15 (Dec 17, 2006)

dude, no one cares about he DSX extreme because everyone see's how much of a rip off it is.  If some other company can do what they did with atleast a gig of memory, it'll eat DSX extreme ass..hehe...extreme ass


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, indeed... Paying that much money for 4Gbit (512 MB) of memory really really blows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




microSD rules!


----------



## Kliviwiki (Dec 17, 2006)

How much does DSX costs in US?

In my country there's almost no price difference between flashkits, they are all rip-offs. Also, if you try to import them they will be almost as expensive as the ones bought here (a little cheaper, indeed), but I'm not so sure if they'll arrive in one piece. Insecurity...


----------



## chrishk15 (Dec 18, 2006)

The DSX is 130 American...god just typing that makes me want to lube up...because it sounds like someones getting fucked.  Serious dude, when will people see, 512MB=130$ isn't an proper equation.


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 18, 2006)

If the incoming slot-1 solutions perform as well (compatibility, ease of use) as the DS-X _without_ any kind of client software for trasferring the ROMs, then yes, you all DS-X detractors will be right and the equation is unbalanced. Until then, the DS-X is the reference and deserves the money. And by the way, people is not talking that much about the DS-X because they're playing  with it.


----------



## monkeymachine (Dec 18, 2006)

totally awesome, glad to see romman and gang keeping themselves busy


----------



## rkenshin (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> And by the way, people is not talking that much about the DS-X because they're playingÂ with it.



I think it's because DS-X still is having manufacturing and distributing problems..

Too bad about their wasted headstart, the already established companies are going to steamroll over them


----------



## chrishk15 (Dec 18, 2006)

Playing with it?...you must be foreign...in american we call it crying...or buyers remorse..and rkenshin is correct...it is a wasted head start..but i'm glad real companies are coming to the rescue for all the people that saw through the smoke and mirrors and decided to wait for a fair priced product.  For 130 bucks i'd expect atleast a gig of memory.  Congradulations to everyone that saw DSX and said pass...and i'm sorry for everyone who didn't.  REALLY...REALLY 130 dollars...for 512MB...wtf, I saw a 1GB SD card at staples today for 20 dollars.  For shame DSX...for shame.


----------



## zektor (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, I took a look at the DS-X and passed on it due to that pricetag as well. I ended up purchasing a DS-Link...which is actually an excellent card. Not like I don't have a half a dozen slot2 solutions right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I can interface the slot1 and slot2 devices and run Opera at least...


----------



## OSM.Ryan2 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a few questions about this device.

Can i run the opera browser on this?
What does it emulate natively?
Can i run a made for DS snes emulator on it?
Can i use all of the online functions of the ds roms?
If i order it from the supercardstore, http://216.119.88.100/s/scardgb/products/scarts/s0.php is everything in english?

Thanks.


----------



## msoft (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(chrishk15 @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> dude, no one cares about he DSX extreme because everyone see's how much of a rip off it is.Â If some other company can do what they did with atleast a gig of memory, it'll eat DSX extreme ass..hehe...extreme ass



Here are the list of SLOT1 card wich are now out or will be really soon

M3 DS Simple/Simply - price like M3 Lite maybe cheaper
Media Gamer - price !?
DSLinker build in 1GB (8Gb) memory - price about 50-60 USD
R4 - price ?!
Supercard DS - price 40-50 USD


----------



## Kosmo (Dec 18, 2006)

I So want this one!!
I am just waiting on GBATemp to throw up a review!


----------



## NowhereLand (Dec 18, 2006)

I just ordered one, I couldn't wait. I think I'll do my own review  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Stay tuned xD


----------



## Tokas (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(NowhereLand @ Dec 18 2006 said:


> I just ordered one, I couldn't wait. I think I'll do my own reviewÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second that.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 18, 2006)

I just ordered one, should have it tomorrow (19/12) and will post intial thoughts and test results for a lot of games tomorrow night.

Hopefully we can then get a better understanding of how this works in Drag n Drop mode, i.e. saving, compatibility etc and also a better idea of the Super Mode as SuperCard call it.

Also will post some pics of all the English screens and menu options.

Cheers,

Ancient_Imhotep.

P.S. - Any one got any names of games that they want tested let me know and I will see if they work in both native mode (drag n drop) and/or patching mode - but please try to keep to only games that currently have issues etc as I cannot test everything.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 18 2006 said:


> I just ordered one, should have it tomorrow (19/12) and will post intial thoughts and test results for a lot of games tomorrow night.
> 
> Hopefully we can then get a better understanding of how this works in Drag n Drop mode, i.e. saving, compatibility etc and also a better idea of the Super Mode as SuperCard call it.
> 
> ...




thanks for offering to enlighten us. I look forward to your posting. As for concerns that need to be addressed, please refer to kakawerk's posts, particularly on pg 3 of this thread.


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have been reading about the DS1 (I already have a X9) and there are always questions about "download play".
Many of you seem to expect download play to work with Slot 1 cards, it won't and the reason it won't is as follows.

Patching rom files prevents download play working on roms that have built in hash checks, because the receiving DS
"sees" the hash on the transmitted rom as incorrect (because of the patch). Slot 1 cards are still patching the roms but on the fly
rather than the rom file on the flash card. The transmitted rom is still seen as patched so it won't work. So only a flashed DS will every play that download rom.

I suspect none of the Slot 1 cards will ever have properly working download play, without you flashing your DS first.  

(only my opinion)

Problematic games to test
Animal Crossing (can't save or load properly on x9)
Metroid Prime (won't run on x9)
Castlevania POR (random crashes on x9)
My animal centre in africa (freezes on examine animal on x9)


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 18, 2006)

Hanafuda & Sarah99,

Thanks for the info.

I will check out the comments from kakawerk and test accordingly.

Will also try the games listed by Sarah99 and see what the results are.

I really am hoping that the DS1 will be an excellent solution, just need to get some testing going and see how it all works seeing as we there is very limited details on a lot of the functions at the moment.

Cheers,

Ancient_imhotep.


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 18, 2006)

Of course, I'll stay tuned. Please try also in "clean" (no client software used) mode:

Castlevania DoS (video intro for no slowdowns)
Pokemon D/P (for no playing/saving issues)
Pokemon Ranger (for no saving issues)
Brain Age (for no saving issues)
Phoenix Wright (1) (for no saving issues)
Tony Hawks DJ (just in case)

Thanks for going to share your first impressions.


----------



## Kliviwiki (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(chrishk15 @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> Playing with it?...you must be foreign...in american we call it crying...or buyers remorse..and rkenshin is correct...it is a wasted head start..but i'm glad real companies are coming to the rescue for all the people that saw through the smoke and mirrors and decided to wait for a fair priced product.Â For 130 bucks i'd expect atleast a gig of memory.Â Congradulations to everyone that saw DSX and said pass...and i'm sorry for everyone who didn't.Â REALLY...REALLY 130 dollars...for 512MB...wtf, I saw a 1GB SD card at staples today for 20 dollars.Â For shame DSX...for shame.



Where I live, the flashkits' prices are calculated by adding another zero to the final price. For example, the Supercard DS1 costs about 50 USD. Here, it costs R$ 500,00. 1 USD = 2,12 R$.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The DSX here costs R$580,00, that would be almost USD 290,00. Yay!


----------



## Max Steele (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 18 2006 said:


> Of course, I'll stay tuned. Please try also in "clean" (no client software used) mode:
> 
> Castlevania DoS (video intro for no slowdowns)
> Pokemon D/P (for no playing/saving issues)
> ...


Should be getting mine in afew days so I'll check some of these games out. Though hopefully between now and then I hope the Supercard team put out an update that resolves most of these issues.


----------



## mastertop101 (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Kliviwiki @ Dec 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(chrishk15 @ Dec 17 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Playing with it?...you must be foreign...in american we call it crying...or buyers remorse..and rkenshin is correct...it is a wasted head start..but i'm glad real companies are coming to the rescue for all the people that saw through the smoke and mirrors and decided to wait for a fair priced product.  For 130 bucks i'd expect atleast a gig of memory.  Congradulations to everyone that saw DSX and said pass...and i'm sorry for everyone who didn't.  REALLY...REALLY 130 dollars...for 512MB...wtf, I saw a 1GB SD card at staples today for 20 dollars.  For shame DSX...for shame.
> ...


How come everything's so pricey in brasil? Wii is like 650$ US.. I don't beleive brasilians are HYPER RICH..


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the lists of stuff to try.

I will do my best to get through most of it ASAP and with Max Steele's help we should be able to cover most of it fairly soon.

The first stuff to go up will be some images of the English software, impressions of the GUI etc, followed quickly by some test results of these games.

Also I plan to test some of the Homebrew apps that are floating around, although my priority on this will be ScummVM as this is something that I love to bits and really need to know it works or needs to have the new Slot 1 I/O Drivers added to it by AgentQ.

Cheers,

Ancient_Imhotep.


----------



## Kosmo (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 18 2006 said:


> Thanks for all the lists of stuff to try.
> 
> I will do my best to get through most of it ASAP and with Max Steele's help we should be able to cover most of it fairly soon.
> 
> ...




THANKS!! for all the work you are putting in to showing us the product!

P.S. I'm not going to bed until I see some pics!


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I have been waiting a long time for the right Slot 1 card and I am hoping it is this one.

Also I love testing things and figuring out why stuff don't work, so to spend a little bit of money and help so many answer questions they currently cannot is great for me.

Plus, I gained so much knowledge from this site when I first got my DS Lite, that it is about time I gave something back,

Cheers,

Ancient_Imhotep,

P.S. - Kosmo, I would go to bed - I have just heard that I may not receive my unti until 20/12 due to issues at the Post Office in the UK, I would not want you to get too sleepy and fall asleep at the very moment I post the info.....
:-)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Max Steele @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> Well I can always use it as a Pass Me


Can anyone confirm if it will act as a Passme to a slot 2 device? How does it do this? Do you hold down select when powering on?


----------



## Max Steele (Dec 19, 2006)

If you go to the supercard site it says it can be used as a pass key also with super card lite etc. It also says 100% game compatability


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm probably gonna get mine later today from a local flashcart retailer...

The advertised price is pretty good there, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I have any time before the evening, I'll test some games out... Any requests?

Besides Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam, of course


----------



## crazyanz (Dec 19, 2006)

Tony hawks downhill
Age of empires the age of kings
Elite beat agents
castlevania dawn of sorrow
full alchemist dual sympathy


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Dec 19 2006 said:


> I'm probably gonna get mine later today from a local flashcart retailer...
> 
> The advertised price is pretty good there, too
> 
> ...



Ultimate Spiderman, Metroid Prime Pinball and Castlevania - PoR. Thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Dec 19 2006 said:


> If I have any time before the evening, I'll test some games out... Any requests?
> 
> Besides Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam, of course


Mario Vs Donkey Kong 2 (Clean dump. Drag and drop.)
StarFox Command (Clean dump. Drag and drop.)
Could you try to boot up a slot 2 card with it as well and let me know if it works please?


----------



## Kosmo (Dec 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Dec 19 2006 said:


> I'm probably gonna get mine later today from a local flashcart retailer...
> 
> The advertised price is pretty good there, too
> 
> ...




What's the price there?


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay... That's quite a few for this afternoon, haha... I still have to grab the card first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my list of games I'm gonna put on today or tomorrow (for now) because they're either: 1) Popular games; 2) Known to have had problems in the past; 3) Have been requested:

0056 - Super Mario 64 DS (U) (v1.1)
0085 - Jump Super Stars (J)
0121 - Castlevania - Dawn of Sorrow (U)
0122 - Trauma Center - Under The Knife (U)
0127 - Phoenix Wright - Ace Attorney (U)
0142 - Metroid Prime Pinball (U)
0168 - Mario Kart DS (U)
0366 - Tetris DS (U)
0367 - Metroid Prime Hunters (U)
0434 - New Super Mario Bros. (U)
0540 - Star Fox Command (U)
0556 - Megaman ZX (U)
0570 - Danny Phantom Urban Jungle (U)
0573 - Mario vs. Donkey Kong 2 (U)
0577 - Pokemon Diamond (J)
0626 - Gyakuten Saiban 2 (J)
0636 - Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam (U)
0655 - Elite Beat Agents (U)
0659 - Nacho Libre (U)
0661 - Yoshi's Island DS (U)
0681 - Final Fantasy III (U)
0696 - Jump Ultimate Stars (J)
0732 - Kirby - Squeak Squad (U)
0733 - Castlevania - Portrait of Ruin (U)
0756 - Naruto - Shinobi Retsuden (J)
0765 - Full Metal Alchemist - Dual Sympathy (U)

I'm not gonna play all of them that thoroughly - Just gonna note any black/white screens (obviously), as well as slowdown (intros more highly-scrutinized), saving issues, etc.

And also, I'm going to use Standard Mode for these... Clean roms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In response to Saturn: Sorry, I can't try with a Slot-2, seeing as I kinda sold my SC Lite already >.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 19, 2006)

Does anyone know yet if the firmware contains an .ini that matches up rom headers to their corresponding save type, or if save type must be chosen and attached to a game manually before first use, or if there's some magic involved in getting the proper save file size when running clean roms? I can see what looks like a drop down menu in the chinese pics where save types are listed by size, and it appears the user may need to make a manual choice. Hopefully you only have to do it once. Or even better, hopefully I'm dead wrong and its really is judt drag, drop, play.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 19, 2006)

Hanafuda,

The firmware is already preloaded onto the SCDS1 when you get the card and no new version has been released yet.

When you get the SCDS1 you have to download the OS that is placed on the MicroSD card. It is just a .nds file and a directory with lots of files/folders inside which you place on the root of the card.

Basically the .nds file is the loader for the MoonShell frontend that the SCDS1 uses to run everything from. Then the directory contains all the bits for MoonShell (like the background, icons, fonts, skin.ini file, sounds and some plug ins used to run everything).

I have checked all the .ini files and cannot see anything that stands out as being a list of game save types for each game. I even checked everyother file that I could open and read.

My understanding is that the clean roms on first run should have the save type automatically detected. Then you simply save as normal in the game and then when you turn off your DS and then back on it creates the .sav file with the same name as the .nds for the game and copies the save info into this file. Then when you launch the game again it loads from the .sav file as normal.

I also understand that there may be issues detecting the save file size and that this is why the menu you have seen is provided. This allows you to manually set the size in case of problems with the dectecting (I would guess a sign of this would be not being able to save).

I could be wrong on all of this, but if you download the files for the DS1 from the supercard website you can double check about the MoonShell bit and see if I have missed a file.

Testing will commence at 12 midday UK (GMT) time.

Cheers,

Ancient_imhotep


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mine is still in the post to me (posted Monday)
1st class from London to Plymouth is slow at the moment.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 19, 2006)

I want to buy one, but I'm getting an M3 Simply and an R4 so I can't see the point really.
When I get more money, I will buy this because the SuperCard Team seem really good.

- Sam


----------



## Kliviwiki (Dec 19, 2006)

QUOTE(mastertop101 @ Dec 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Kliviwiki @ Dec 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(chrishk15 @ Dec 17 2006 said:
> ...




No, brazilians are far from being super rich, but the Wii pre-order was about R$ 1500,00, wich is almost U$D 600,00. The reason for that are the taxes, wich can elevate the consoles' price up to 250%.


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 20, 2006)

Sucks to be you guys... Well, at least your women have nice asses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And an update... For reasons that I couldn't control, I couldn't make it down to the place today to grab my SC DS...

But I WILL go tomorrow for sure, and test those games I previously listed.

Probably better - I couldn't test that many today even if I wanted to


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

I just had a visit from my friendly postman and he had my SuperCard DS with him......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First impressions, absolutly fab.

The build quality is excellent and the MicroSD slot is spring loaded. It fits into the DS Slot without any problems and ejects just as smoothly.

You will not be lossing either your SCDS or your MicroSD card with this Slot 1 device.

Boot up is fast, with the card automatically loading the OS without going to the DS Loader screen.

The GUI is super smooth in both looks and operation, however I did encounter an error on loading of the OS relating to it not being able to read the disc or file (this would appear to be a problem with something I have copied over, maybe due to copying files from a DVD?). This error does not stop the OS from loading, however I have not tried any games yet.

At work, so will not be able to post images or test results until about 3 hours time.

Stay tuned.

Cheers,

Ancient_Imhotep


----------



## HMan (Dec 20, 2006)

Anxiously waiting for your impressions!


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 20, 2006)

Finally gonna upgrade to a lite when I find out which slot 1 card is going to be the better choice.  Hoping it''s supercard out of brand loyalty from my trusty SCSD and the fact I guess it'd make it easier transferring all my saves over.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, time to play with my SCDS.

I cannot take any pictures at the moment because my camera is not very good. Will post images this evening.

But a quick run down on the menu options at the top of the touch screen: -

1) Saver Menu - has options for 4K, 64K, 512K and 2M/4M. My guess is that this menu is used to set the size of the Game Save that is used as temporary space when playing the game, it is set at 512K by default and seems to reset to this on each power off/on.

2) Other Menu - has options for Enable GBA Union, Set SC to Rumble Mode, Display Chinese Name and Save Menu Option. I am not 100% sure on these menu options, but I do know that each of the first three have a check box and that when you select Save Menu Option it saves the settings for these three.

3) Option Menu - has options for ICO Modality (changes icon sizes for ROMs from Big to small to off), File Sort (either by Time or Name), Language (English or Chinese), SD Speed (1x, 2x, 3x, 4x & 5x - defaults to 3x on mine), File Info (used to display further info about the selected file) and About (displays info about MoonShell version etc).

4) Help Menu - displays a list of controls that can be used to do things like pause startup of the OS, change volume, change brightness etc.

So far I have formatted my MicroSD card using both FAT and FAT32, in both cases the OS will boot up without issues.

I copied 42 All-Time Classics to the MicroSD card, in native mode (drag n drop .nds file). When you turn on the DS you are displayed with the menu as above and a list of games which shows the Icon, Game Name and also the games Save File size (64Kb in this case). By highlighting the game with the up and down buttons you can then select the "File Info" option from the menu and it will show you further info on the game selected. In the "File Info" window you get most of the same info as on the actual game select screen, but you also get a button to change the Save Game size manually and also it tells you what the actual Rom file name is on the card.

42 All-Time Classics started up first go and allowed me to fully play a couple of quick games. I then turned the DS off and back on and this time when the OS loaded a message appeared telling me that it was copying Saver to the memory card. This only took a second to do and then upon playing the game again it had all the save information loaded automatically.

Upon taking out the MicroSD card to see what it had saved to the card, it had created a .SAV file named after the ROM that I had been playing. However this does appear to be one issue, when you view the File Info for the NDS file it shows the ROM file name as something like 0583 All~.nds and this is the naming used for the save game file. It would appear that the SCDS does not like long file names for creating the save game, although everything still works as normal which is weird.

Also I can confirm that save games from the SC Lite work with the SCDS.

Sorry, work is getting busy so will have to leave it there until later on tonight. However one last thing Tony Hawkes Downhill Jam does work on the SCDS in native mode.

Cheers,

Ancient_Imhotep


----------



## NeroMayCry (Dec 20, 2006)

Gotta test some homebrew on that next, man. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 20, 2006)

The fact the size of save being displayed along with the game name, but having implemented a custom save size setting capability could indicate save size info come from some kind of database file. I could be wrong, of course, because, in example, VBA fails to autodetect the correct save type for some ROMs. Just by changing manually the save type the ROM suddenly works. A test to invalidate the "save type/size database file" existence would be to test the newest dumped ROM (beware, not being a dupe from a long time released one) and check if the save info is displayed then.


----------



## HMan (Dec 20, 2006)

Looking good...

Now you work, we wait


----------



## NowhereLand (Dec 20, 2006)

ancient_imhotep nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna get my SCDS tomorrow. xD

One question? How are you playing with the SDcard? FAT or FAT32? Any difference you can see between?


----------



## Shtroodle (Dec 20, 2006)

Great sneak preview. Please be sure to test some homebrew apps as well. Thanks.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

At the moment I have tried both FAT and FAT32, although very quickly on both.

I have settled on FAT32 at the moment and will do all my tests using FAT32, as this is what I would like to use in the long term. However I might have to try changing to FAT in case this helps to explain the short filenames on the save files that are created.

With regards to the save database bit, I am not sure. I have checked through every single file in the OS and cannot see anything that would suggest this. However when you load up the SCDS and get the GUI up, it defaults to the storage space on the MicroSD card, but you can tap the up arrow and actually gain access to what I believe is the actual Firmware area that seems to contain some files related to booting up without the OS on the MicroSD card or without a MicroSD card inserted.

The suggestion that I seem to be understanding is that it trys to detect the Save Game size from the ROM, and if it cannot detect it then you go into the File Info window for the ROM and set it manually.

Also there is a Saver menu which would seem to be used to change the size of the temporary save game size, this is used to store the game save in when you are playing the game (if you have a .sav file on the MicroSD this is loaded into the temp save space on starting the game) then when you power off the DS and back on it transfers the contents from the temp save space into the correct .sav file on the SD card. I am not sure why you would want to change the size of the temp save space, I would have thought it was better to leave it at the max of 4Mb.

I have some of the most recent ROMs at home so I will try them to see if I can shed more light on the posibility of it having a database.

Homebrew will be tested, however the games people have listed will be done first (along with images) and then I will ask for suggestions on homebrew to test.

Cheers

Ancient_Imhotep.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice preview imhotep! Can't wait til I get my hand on one


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 20, 2006)

one of the mods at scdev (sneef) reported slowdowns in Animal Crossing, but he added an edit later that bumping the card speed setting to 4x and formatting with 64k clusters helped. I don't recall if he said he formatted in FAT or FAT32.

He also said in an earlier post that he had trouble with the card's fit in his DS - trouble ejecting. I'm glad A.I. (Ancient Imhotep) here has something different to report.

I spent a couple days trying to tell myself to wait (see my What to do with $100 thread for instance), but in the end I uttered an expletive and ordered one. Should have it Friday or immediately after Christmas.

A.I., we're all ears, friend. Keep the info coming!


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys.

I have just found a spare 5 mins and checked the contents of the Firmware section of the SCDS for a Database of saves, and I cannot see anything which stands out as being a database unless there is a hidden file I cannot see.

The only thing that may help on this is the fact that the SCDS OS lists the ROM number in the File Info tab, although I am not sure if this is possible to get from the ROM itself... Anyone know if this is possible or if this info must be from a database of some kind?

Hanafuda, the fit is really nice - it is not tight so it slides in nicely just like a real DS game and is also not too loose that it will fall out. The ejecting on the SCDS is just like a normal cart too, however if you try to eject the SCDS from one side it struggles a bit - solution is to make sure you are pushing the centre of the cart to eject it (common sense I think)..

More updates in about 4 hours time.

Cheers,

Ancient_Imhotep.

P.S. - I am just using the default cluster size and running at 3x as I have a Kingston 512MB card at the moment. Hopefully I will have a Sandisk 2GB card tomorrow, just waiting for confirmation of it to arrive.

Animal Crossing will be tested as it was a game requested earlier.


----------



## Kosmo (Dec 20, 2006)

ancient, have you tested Battery Life yet? 
I am very curious to this one!


----------



## digital_sin (Dec 20, 2006)

Ancient imhotep, thanks for the preview!

which is considered to be a higher speed? 1x or 5x? (for acekard lower number means higher speed and the max speed was 3 i think)


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

Digital_Sin - I am not sure on which is classed as higher, but I am going to assume 5x. Will see if I can figure it out for sure.

Kosmo - I have not tested battery life yet, but will do if someone can suggest the best way to do this as I am not sure what would be best.

Cheers,

Ancient_Imhotep


----------



## SynGamer (Dec 20, 2006)

Any word yet on Opera working yet?  I have the SC SD for my slot 2 and plan to get the SC DS for my slot 1...should the browser work.


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments guys.
> 
> I have just found a spare 5 mins and checked the contents of the Firmware section of the SCDS for a Database of saves, and I cannot see anything which stands out as being a database unless there is a hidden file I cannot see.
> 
> The only thing that may help on this is the fact that the SCDS OS lists the ROM number in the File Info tab, although I am not sure if this is possible to get from the ROM itself... Anyone know if this is possible or if this info must be from a database of some kind?



Here is a typical rom header using dslazy

Header information:
0x00  Game title                 ARTHUR      
0x0C  Game code                  A2MP (NTR-A2MP-EUR)
0x10  Maker code                 70 (Infogrames)

as far as I know no actual rom number is contained in the rom, so it looks like there is a list hidden somewhere in the OS. The x9 has a list in it's operating system, you can edit the rom number to anything you like as i doesn't use it, just the game codes (ie A2MP)


----------



## ahsan (Dec 20, 2006)

A.I, where did u order your SCDS from?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Dec 20, 2006)

The ROM number is given by the scene, not by Nintendo, so it can't possibly be in the ROM...


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

Pikachu & Sarah - Thanks for the info. You have confirmed what I thought about the ROM no. not being in the ROM. So there is either a list or it is picking up the ROM number from the filename (I have all my ROMs managed by software and it renames them to the correct names with the ROM number at the beginning), but I can check this by taking a ROM without the ROM number in the name.

SynGamer - I have not tested the Opera browser yet, but will try and have a look at it some point in the next few days.

ahsan - I got my SCDS from supercardstore.com, who I must say are a pleasure to do business with. They were quick to answer questions on the phone and delivered it by Special Delivery. I believe that they are due more next week if you want to order one, they are taking backorders at the moment.

Looks like I will have lots to test tonight, maybe a very late night.

Cheers,

Ancient_Imhotep.


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> I got my SCDS from supercardstore.com, who I must say are a pleasure to do business with. They were quick to answer questions on the phone and delivered it by Special Delivery.



Me too, but I was a bit too tight to pay for Special D, so am waiting on the Post Office "Xmas special" 3 days for first class delivery.


----------



## kakawerk (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi all the rom number appears only when it is a unpatched dump if it runs thru the patcher it will become unknown. 
Tony Hawk downhill jam runs only if patched with 2.57 for those interested.
However PoR has the same problems as the MiniSD version.. will try will fat32 and see if it helps. Maybe its my toshiba microsd problem.


----------



## kersplatty (Dec 20, 2006)

yeeeaa i just ordered mine from supercardstore but it isnt going to be delivered until 29th of december because of backorders, i have ordered it with a kingston 1gb what speed will i have to bump it upto in the fw menu and also how can i find out what save sizes my games require? thanks in advance


----------



## peepoop (Dec 20, 2006)

Ancient

Thanks so much for posting here.  This is great info.

Here's my question.

It looks like you've been using clean dumps so far, and that doing so requires you to power-off, then power-on your DS to actually save the contents of the memory.

Let's say you patch your roms with the Windows software.  If you do this, do you still need to power-off, then on?  Or will patching enable the 'instant' saving that all other supercards have used in the past?


----------



## bsbsbs (Dec 20, 2006)

when you have the time can you test download play and see if it works when an unflashed ds is downloading from the DS with the SCDS?
thanks


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 20, 2006)

hey gu ys im going to get a su per card but i need a MicroSD ! 

im thinking of getting this one 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16820211041

do you guys think it will be ok with this card ? 
also would it be able to play FMV from castlevania and such ? 

thank you !


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 20, 2006)

How does Castlevania Portrait of Ruin run on SanDisk?


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(kakawerk @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> Hi all the rom number appears only when it is a unpatched dump if it runs thru the patcher it will become unknown.
> Tony Hawk downhill jam runs only if patched with 2.57 for those interested.
> However PoR has the same problems as the MiniSD version.. will try will fat32 and see if it helps. Maybe its my toshiba microsd problem.



The bit about Tony Hawks Downhill Jam is completely wrong.... I have it running just fine without any patching, just a clean ROM copied to the MicroSD.

And it saves fully without problems.

Cheers,

Ancient_imhotep


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(peepoop @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> Ancient
> 
> Thanks so much for posting here.Â This is great info.
> 
> ...



The patching allows the instant save just like with normal SC. 

Cheers,

Ancient_Imhotep


----------



## ahsan (Dec 20, 2006)

A.I, out of interest, what made you coohse this over the M3 Simply DS?


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

The only reason was the fact that my very first flash cart was a SC Lite (I am fairly new to all this) and I have had no problems with it and found it an absolute joy to use.

So I assumed that the SCDS would be the same.... I hope so anyway.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, now time for some photos of the English GUI: -







Picture to show the flush fitting of the SCDS in the DS Lite





Image of the main GUI after turning DS on





Another Image of the main GUI, although I think that you cannot have too many of these (it looks so nice)..





Saver Menu open, showing options I believe relate to temp save game when using clean dumps.





Other Menu open, not sure what most of these options do - but the last one saves the changes made to the top 3.





Options Menu open, most settings in here are just cosmetic stuff - except the File Info option (more below)





File Info display, this shows the info for the file (NDS, jpg etc) - note the "Change" button beside Save Type and also the File Alias.





Some more shots of the Options Menu with sub-menus open





Some more shots of the Options Menu with sub-menus open





An error that occurs everytime I power on the DS - see below for more details (2 posts down)

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice. How frequently are you having to look at that error screen? I would have figured they'd worked that out before releasing a Moonshell-based OS.


----------



## NowhereLand (Dec 20, 2006)

what happened in the last picture?


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> Nice. How frequently are you having to look at that error screen? I would have figured they'd worked that out before releasing a Moonshell-based OS.



Hi Hanafuda,

Just adding text beneath each image to explain, but in answer to your question I get this everytime the DS is turned on.

It does not stop the loading process and there is no button to press, in fact the only way to actually see it and have time to read it is to hold the left shoulder button down on boot to that you can freeze the action.

I am not sure why I am getting this, I get it with both FAT and FAT32 format.

Gonna play with the .ini file settings for MoonShell at some point in case it is just a setting.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 20, 2006)

A.I., 

I had guessed you were familiar with running Moonshell on your SCLite. Perhaps not. I'm quite familiar with that error screen, as I always see it when running moonshell. I just ignore it, heck its homebrew. But like I said, I would have hoped SCteam would have figured out the conflict/error and gotten it straightened out first.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

Hanafuda,

Sorry only homebrew I have tried so far is ScummVM.

However I hope to try more over the next few days as part of testing.

Like I said does not get in the way and is not noticable really when you load up, but wish the SC team had fixed... if they know how.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

Guys,

Below is a list of games that I have been asked to test and will start now (time of this post). All games will be tested using clean ROMs, on an unflashed DS Lite and using a Kingston 512MB MicroSD card formatted using FAT32. 

Game Name (reason for testing if one) - my test result good - my test result bad

0292 - Bleach DS - Works from clean rom, plays fine but testing is limited as I cannot read Japanese so do not know how to save etc.

0083 - Ouendan - Works from clean rom, plays fine but testing is limited as I cannot read Japanese so do not know how to save etc.

0389 Animal Crossing (can't save or load properly on x9) - Works from clean rom, played for 10mins, saves fine. Manually had to set save size to 2M.

0431 - Metroid Prime Hunters (won't run on x9) - Works from clean rom, no lag on intro movies, played for 20mins, saves fine, 2 white screens for about 1/2 sec on loading

0735 - Castlevania POR (random crashes on x9) - - Loads from clean rom, saves fine and played for 20mins, random crashes during play (although only get these if I press Select & Start, have not had one during actual on screen play), 2 whites screens for about 1/2 sec on loading. Manually have to set Save Size to 512Kb as it is detected as 4.0K incorrectly. Problem solved if you use the patching software.

0772 - My animal centre in africa (freezes on examine animal on x9) - Works from clean rom, saves fine and played for 20mins (damn thing takes so long to reach examine animal bit), no hanging during examine animal, 2 whites screens for about 1/2 sec on loading. Manually have to set Save Size to 64Kb as it is detected as Unknown.

0121 - Castlevania DoS (video intro for no slowdowns) - Works from clean rom, plays fine, saves fine and the video runs without any lag if you set the SD Speed to 4x (default of 3x has some lag).

0577 - Pokemon Diamond (for no playing/saving issues) - Works from clean rom, plays fine but testing is limited as I cannot read Japanese so do not know how to save etc.

0576 - Pokemon Pearl (for no playing/saving issues) - Works from clean rom, plays fine but testing is limited as I cannot read Japanese so do not know how to save etc.

0644 - Pokemon Ranger (for no saving issues) -  - Works from clean rom, plays fine, saves fine and has 1/2 sec white screen on loading.

0396 Brain Age (for no saving issues) -   - Works from clean rom, plays fine, saves fine and has 1/2 sec white screen on loading.

0491 Big Brain Acadamy -  - Works from clean rom, plays fine, saves fine and has 1/2 sec white screen on loading.

0457 Dr. K's Brain Training -  - Works from clean rom, plays fine, saves fine and has 1/2 sec white screen on loading.

0127 Phoenix Wright (1) (for no saving issues) -  - Works from clean rom, plays fine, saves fine and has 1/2 sec white screen on loading.

0395 Phoenix Wright (1) (for no saving issues) -  - Works from clean rom, plays fine but has issues saving game (Save Fail)

0664 - Tony Hawks DJ (just in case) - Works from clean rom, saves fine and played for 5mins. Slight delay on loading, 2 white screens for a couple of secs.

0324 - Age of empires the age of kings - Works from clean rom, saves fine and played for 15mins.

0655 - Elite beat agents -  - Works from clean rom, plays fine, saves fine and has 1/2 sec white screen on loading.

0765 - full alchemist dual sympathy - Works from clean rom, saves fine and played for 15mins. Need to change Save Size from Unknown to 64Kb manually first.

0135 - Ultimate Spiderman - Works from clean rom, saves fine and played for 15mins.

0681 - Final Fantasy III - Works from clean rom, plays fine, saves fine and has 1/2 sec white screen on loading.

0142 - Metroid Prime Pinball - Works from clean rom, saves fine and played for 15mins. During actual gameplay there is no slowdown that I can see from playing it for about 15mins using 3x SD Speed. There does appear to be some slight lag on the sound for the main menu, but I am not sure if this is normal because even using SD Speed 5x does not stop this.

0573 - Mario Vs Donkey Kong 2 (Clean dump. Drag and drop.) - Works from clean rom, saves fine and played for 5 mins. Slight delay on loading, 2 white screens for a couple of secs.

0540 - StarFox Command (Clean dump. Drag and drop.) - Works from clean rom, saves fine and played for 5 mins. Slight delay on loading, 2 white screens for a couple of secs.

0413 - Tetris DS - Works from clean rom, saves fine and played for 15mins. Need to change Save Size from Unknown to 64Kb manually first.



Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 20, 2006)

A.I., 

no when I mentioned homebrew i wasn't suggesting you test any --- the SC-DS O.S. is supposed to be based on moonshell, which is a homebrew app. But it looks to me like it isn't just "based on" moonshell, it IS moonshell, cuz they haven't fixed that error screen. that error screen also shows up on the other Supercards when you run moonshell. it's just a standalone app on the other cards though, not the O.S.

anyway, get on with your testing please. the whole world is watching!


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

Hanafuda,

The OS is MoonShell, the readme file in the zip that you get from the SC website says it is MoonShell 1.41 with plugins from Wind (something)...

It is fully skinable because of this and has a couple of ini files, global.ini, skin.ini etc.

Testing is on the way, THDJ done - more to come.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, testing is going well.

The above list is being updated in real time.... looks like I might have a long night ahead of me.

But the first issues on the automatic save sizes has arrived: -

1) 735(733??) Castlevania POR - Detected size is 4.0K - Size according to Dualscene.net 512Kb

2) 772 My Animal Centre in Africa - Detected size is Unknown - Size according to Dualscene.net 64Kb

I am therefore going to manually set the save sizes using the File Info dialog and try to run them.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## NeroMayCry (Dec 20, 2006)

How long is a "few secs" for the white screen thing?


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(NeroMayCry @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> How long is a "few secs" for the white screen thing?



For THDJ, about 5 secs as I have just timed it.

For the Starfox & Mario Vs, these are about 1-2 secs.

However I should point out that I am using a Kingston 512MB card with speed setting on 3x.

Maybe different cards will load quicker, and maybe increase in speed will help.

I have a 2GB MicroSD Sandisk Ultra II arriving on Friday, I will test again to see if load times change.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> 2) 772 My Animal Centre in Africa - Detected size is Unknown - Size according to Dualscene.net 64Kb



One of the latest dumps and not yet duped and save size is unknown. Seems to be a database file somewhere. One confirming ultimate test would be to select the "Show Chinese names" option under "Edit" menu and see if it changes displayed ROM names to chinese. If that's the case, no doubt, there is a database file. Please try the most recent dumps. No need to even play it, just see how they show on the ROM list.


----------



## NowhereLand (Dec 20, 2006)

I read that games at 4x works better with a normal SD card without crash. However It doesn't really matter 1/2 secs with whitescreen if the game works.


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> OK, testing is going well.
> 
> The above list is being updated in real time.... looks like I might have a long night ahead of me.



I got my card today, but it seems you are quite intent on doing this...

I'll leave most of the formal reporting up to you then.

I hope you are testing all of the games that I had on my list, and I'll be following this thread somewhat closely.

Just in case you miss any on the list or if there are others requested, I'll contribute my two cents


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > 2) 772 My Animal Centre in Africa - Detected size is Unknown - Size according to Dualscene.net 64Kb
> ...



Tried the "Show Chinese Names" bit and you are right, under the File Info dialog the Game Name is in Chinese now.

So a Database it is then. At least that one is sorted out.

Although manually setting the Save Size is not a major problem, as you only do it once, but the big thing is finding out the Save Size if you do not have any where to get it from..

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Dec 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, testing is going well.
> ...



I am testing the games that are on the list in my post on page 10.

Although intent on doing testing and reporting back, I could use any help you wish to offer. There are many games to test and other things that people want tested which I may not be able to do.

I cannot test Download Play to unflashed DS as I do not have access to another one - maybe you could help here.

Also some of the games I do not think I have, maybe you can check.

There is plenty to go around on the testing and I do not want to hog it all for myself.

Feel free to jump in.

Cheers,

Ancient_imhotep


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you for your time AI. Please take it easy. Eat, drink, smoke, sleep as necessary. No wait, you can't sleep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just kidding of course.


----------



## kakawerk (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks imhotep, so i guess why some games need patching is due to the save size being detected wrongly


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2006)

@ancient_imhotep : Sorry to be boring but does or can it boot to a slot 2 card at all? Thanks for all the work you're putting into letting us know about this card by the way.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> @ancient_imhotep : Sorry to be boring but does or can it boot to a slot 2 card at all? Thanks for all the work you're putting into letting us know about this card by the way.



The info suggests that it does, but I cannot test this until Friday (UK time) as I only have one MicroSD card until then.

However I am happy to test it for you then to confirm if it does work as advertised.

Cheers,

AI


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(kakawerk @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Thanks imhotep, so i guess why some games need patching is due to the save size being detected wrongly



If the save size is wrong then the game will either not work at all or will not save correctly.

The best thing to do is use the SuperCard List on DualScene.net or the Release Forum on GBATemp to find the save size if available for your games.

I think that most of them have the sizes, just maybe some of the Jap games that might not be so popular in Europe/USA.

The save size can be changed by going highlighting the rom and selecting "File Info" from the "Options Menu". Use the button to change the size to the correct one and then click "Save". When you get back to the rom list, it will still show wrong until you move off the rom and back on to it.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

AI


----------



## aletorchic (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> @ancient_imhotep : Sorry to be boring but does or can it boot to a slot 2 card at all? Thanks for all the work you're putting into letting us know about this card by the way.



@ancient_imhotep : 
I quote Saturnplanet thanking  you for extensive testing

you wrote  you do not have another unflashed ds for testing download play... do you have a flashed one?

I would like to know the answer to Saturnplanet5's question for both flashed and unflashed ds

thanks

btw , thanks to reading your reports I ordered SC DS for me and friends... but I used a china shop, it 'll take more than one week


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 21, 2006)

Good work AI. You deserve a rest. Moreover you have to go to work "tomorrow" isn't it? If possible, please recheck one of the Phoenix Wright EURO ROMs when you have time, as these are reported as not being able to save at all on the DS-X.


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 21, 2006)

Just recently got a DS Lite and from the looks of it, this'll probably my first card to grab. I just ordered another microSD card the other day. Grabbed a 1GB Kingston from Buy.com yesterday (link). When I ordered it, it was $32.67 with a $10 rebate and $10 off using Google Checkout ($32.67 - $10.00 - $10.00 = $12.67). $12.67 for a 1GB was a pretty good deal from what I see elsewhere. And from what I've read, Kingston is a decent brand. Not SanDisk, but still good. I figured I'd pass this along for anyone who hasn't seen it and still needs microSD. Looks like they just raised the price to $34.95 making the final $14.95. Still pretty good I'd say. As far as the Supercard, I was gonna order it from getyourgameshere.com (link). Anyone ever order from here?


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 21, 2006)

RHS got their stick in and shipped domestic orders today. Hot-diggity!

A.I. I wasn't able to keep following your work through the day ... just wanted say thanks for setting my mind at ease a bit after reading some worrisome early reports *cough*kakawerk*cough*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: oops. that's supposed to be 'stock', not stick.


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 21, 2006)

If compatibility keeps going this way in "clean" mode one first conclusion is this solution kills Acekard.


----------



## OSM.Ryan2 (Dec 21, 2006)

However if im understanding correctly you can only autosave if the rom is dirty.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the early testing AI.  Much appreciated.  Can someone have a look at the DS Organize that SuperCard has available to download as an add-on?
http://eng.supercard.cn/soft_scdsone.htm

I'd be very interested in how well this works on Slot-1.

Specifically, how well does it save, and does it closely resemble the prior versions of DS Organize?  I'm really curious how SuperCard has a recommended add-on of an unsupported homebrew program.  Did they update it?  Or is it an old version that happens to work?

Any help or info is appreciated.  Thanks again.


----------



## SynGamer (Dec 21, 2006)

Any word on the opera browser?  I read through the previous pages and didn't see any mentioning of it...


----------



## Max Steele (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome work AI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
Looks like I'll get mine next week so it probably around the same time most other people get theirs.


----------



## oblio211 (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, great job.  This helps a lot.  Cheers!


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope Ewin's ram card (for Opera Browser) works with this cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is anyone making a combo Rumble/Ram cart?


----------



## kentoot (Dec 21, 2006)

I think the game database is at ndsinfo.dat. You'll have to use a hex editor to view the file, try XVI32 (freeware).

For example :
0002 - Need For Speed Underground 2
inside the ndsinfo.dat file :
Address   Info
0008C     02   (game no.)
00098     4E 00 65 00 65 00 64 .... (N E E D   F O R   S P E ....)

0400 - Top Spin 2
inside the ndsinfo.dat file :
Address   Info
0C78C    90 01 --> 0190 (hex) --> 400 (decimal, game no.)
0C798    54 00 6F 00 70 00 .... ( T O P   S P I N ....)

The game no. and name is all there.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 21, 2006)

ok quick question why isnt anyone checking out the r4 ? its out too and its 5 bucks cheaper and comes with a SD card reader ! 

i want to buy a slot 1 device but i cant decide 

supercard or r4 ?


----------



## NowhereLand (Dec 21, 2006)

I was testing to patch the roms and I've seen the software always create a 256k file .sav. Any idea about that? 
I read that some games doesn't detect the save file. So, whats the real difference?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Dec 21, 2006)

Patching a ROM repatches the saving routine to always use flash saving, that's probably why you get a 256kB file in every case..


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Patching a ROM repatches the patching routine


And then some.


----------



## NowhereLand (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Patching a ROM repatches the patching routine to always use flash saving, that's probably why you get a 256kB file in every case..


Sorry, what do you mean? I don't understand (my english sucks xD)
You think I'm patching roms already patched?


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 21, 2006)

OK
Mine arrived this morning and guess what, exactly the same as my Ninjapass X9
Same games with problems have the same problems
Same games that download play works
Same games that download play doesn't work
Same games crash

On the x9 if a games ID code isn't in the dsrom.lst file you can't save the game (but you can add them to the dsrom.lst yourself)
On the DS1 games released after the software release date ..... can't save the game (but the list file is hidden so you can't add em yourself)

"My Animal Centre in Africa" was released after the DS 1 software, so it can't be saved and crashes at the save point.
"Metroid Prime Hunters" crashes at the load
"42 All Time Classics" download play not working
"Brain Training" download play works
"Zoo Keeper" download play works
"Point Blank" download play works

Sandisk 1 gig TF card ............. everything a bit slow
Kingston 512 MB card (Toshiba) ......... speed fine

PCBs are a different colour, TF holder slightly different, X9 ad DS1 appear to ship from the same factory & the chips both poke through the casing in the same place.

Nice GUI though!


----------



## kersplatty (Dec 21, 2006)

nice one im getting mine next week (prays) as there is a backorder at supercardstore but it will be sent on the 29th so i can play in the new year!

Hopefully supercard will frequently update the ini or whatever fw files they need to retain compatibility

Any news on if ff3 works?


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 21, 2006)

does Pokemon Dash and Castlevania Portrait of Ruin work great? without random lockups?


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> OK
> Mine arrived this morning and guess what, exactly the same as my Ninjapass X9
> Same games with problems have the same problems
> Same games that download play works
> ...



Hi Sarah99,

Glad to see that you finally got yours.

I think that I would tend to agree with your findings that the X9 and the DS1 may be the same cards with some slight differences.

The issue you have with My Animal Centre can be solved by highlighting the rom in the menu and selecting the File Info option from the Options menu. Then you can change the save type to the correct one and the game will work without issues.

I played My Animal Centre for about 20mins last night (took me ages to work out what I was supposed to do) and examined the meerkats without issues. Then I saved the game and carried on playing for a bit and then saved again. When I reloaded the game after testing some others the save loaded without issue.

On Metroid Prime Hunters, I was playing the game for about 10-15mins and was able to use it fully. Maybe you have a bad dump of the Rom or are using a different (USA or EU) to me.

I added the ROM numbers to my list of testing on page 10, so maybe this will help.

Also would be interested in hearing some of the other test results you have, once you have played some more.

Have also not tested any download play, as I do not have any other DS to download to. Although I will be able to test with two unflashed DS's over Xmas as two of my family are getting them as presents.

Cheers,

Ancient_Imhotep.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(aletorchic @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > @ancient_imhotep : Sorry to be boring but does or can it boot to a slot 2 card at all? Thanks for all the work you're putting into letting us know about this card by the way.
> ...



I don't have any other DS to test with for download play at the moment, but will be able to test with two unflashed DS's over Xmas as I have some family members receiving them as presents.

If someone does not get to testing first, I will give it a go.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Good work AI. You deserve a rest. Moreover you have to go to work "tomorrow" isn't it? If possible, please recheck one of the Phoenix Wright EURO ROMs when you have time, as these are reported as not being able to save at all on the DS-X.



I tested one of the Phoenix Wright games last night, test results on page 10, however I am not sure if it is EU or USA.

Will check later on and let you know, if it was USA I will test the EU as I have this too.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(jdtsm22 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Thanks for the early testing AI.Â Much appreciated.Â Can someone have a look at the DS Organize that SuperCard has available to download as an add-on?
> http://eng.supercard.cn/soft_scdsone.htm
> 
> I'd be very interested in how well this works on Slot-1.
> ...



My understanding is that they have modfied the code to include the IO Drivers for the SCDS, which should help with the saving.

I can give it a test at some point, but I have many requests so it may take a day or two.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> does Pokemon Dash and Castlevania Portrait of Ruin work great? without random lockups?



I have not tested Pokemon Dash yet, but can add it to the list.

On Castlevania POR I have tested for about 10-20mins without any random lockups. This will need more testing, but if they are random then it may take some time to get acurate results.

Cheers,

A.I


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

OK, the big question other than compatibility is battery life.

Well, I have some intial ideas on this: -

My DS Lite may not have been fully charged when I started testing yesterday, but I tested for 1 hour at lunchtime and then from 7pm until about 12pm last night.

I make that a total of 6 hours.

This was constantly playing different games, powering off and on the console.

I am not sure on the brightness setting but will check this tonight.

Cheers.

A.I.


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> The issue you have with My Animal Centre can be solved by highlighting the rom in the menu and selecting the File Info option from the Options menu. Then you can change the save type to the correct one and the game will work without issues.
> 
> On Metroid Prime Hunters, I was playing the game for about 10-15mins and was able to use it fully. Maybe you have a bad dump of the Rom or are using a different (USA or EU) to me.



Thanks AI, just found the File Info change button, that probs adds the game to the "hidden" list.  

Castlevania POR (Euro) ....... exactly the same random lockups (press "start" and "select" during the game at any point to hasten a lockup)
Castlevania POR is also incorrectly listed in the lookup table as having a 4k save so it freezes right at the start claiming "corrupt save data" until you select "file info" then "change" and hit the "change" button until the save type is listed as 512k


----------



## Harsky (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm guessing that the first wave of Slot 1s still have kinks and bugs to work out. Does that mean it's still wise to stay on the slot 2 solutions for a little longer?


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 21, 2006)

i would just say your better waiting for the gbatenp reviews on all the slot 1 and then picking


----------



## kersplatty (Dec 21, 2006)

where can i find out the save types for newer games also when you change the save type will the supercard save the setting for later use?


----------



## cheapo (Dec 21, 2006)

Heyas, nice reports from you guys!

Can any of you test Splinter Cell (no. 0071)? No one seems to talk about this game's issues, but it has some major slowdowns in Supercard Lite.

For example, if you start the game, go to training mode, and turn on the night/heat vision, the screen gets all garbled, like it's not refreshing fast enough. This is an easy thing to test.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(kentoot @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> I think the game database is at ndsinfo.dat. You'll have to use a hex editor to view the file, try XVI32 (freeware).
> 
> For example :
> 0002 - Need For Speed Underground 2
> ...



Please, could you confirm it also contains save size type/size. For an example of name + size (for searching purposes) consider the awesome pictures supplied by AI.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> i would just say your better waiting for the gbatenp reviews on all the slot 1 and then picking


I really wish they would do a, "1 year later" follow up review. From what I remember, some of the reviews were based on them using early firmware etc. I should write a review but I'm terrible at it.


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> I tested one of the Phoenix Wright games last night, test results on page 10, however I am not sure if it is EU or USA.
> 
> Will check later on and let you know, if it was USA I will test the EU as I have this too.
> 
> ...



You checked USA version (based in the numbering you supplied).

Sorry the double post. This is not my computer and I don't know why but it doesn't allow me to multiquote.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The issue you have with My Animal Centre can be solved by highlighting the rom in the menu and selecting the File Info option from the Options menu. Then you can change the save type to the correct one and the game will work without issues.
> ...



I think that kazumi213 posted about a file called ndsinfo.dat, which is contained in the OS that you copy to the MicroSD.

My guess is that kazumi213 is correct and this is the hidden file we have been looking for.

I will double check Castlevania POR again, as I did get a problem when I pressed Start but just put it down to me being silly. If I get the same problem again then I would have to agree with you and change my test results.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(kersplatty @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> where can i find out the save types for newer games also when you change the save type will the supercard save the setting for later use?



You can either use the SuperCard list at Dualscene

or right here on the GBAtemp forums in the NDS Release list.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 21, 2006)

I can confirm DS Browser works, I don't have a memory expansion pack so it gives me an error.

@ancient_imhotep is your DS flashed?
mine is flashed but I can't get to DS menu when I press select while booting, with Auto or Manual mode it keeps booting straight to Super Card DS menu

Also the game info for wario ware touched! says puyo pop???
I'm pretty sure it reads the game info from a file somewhere.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Patching a ROM repatches the patching routine
> > And then some.




Sorry, I meant to write "patches the saving routine". Silly me. XD


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 21, 2006)

Suprcard DS1 mini review by Sarah (using clean roms only, no patching)
Mine arrived this morning from www.supercardstore.com

*The card*
It comes on a red PCB, but comparing it to the Ninjapass X9 the TF slot is slightly cheaper on the DS1. The chip that sticks through the casing is identical on both cards. (I'm told they both come from the same factory)







*Getting Started*
The box just containst the DS1, there is no software provided and you will need to download and install the operating system for the DS1 (from here http://eng.supercard.cn/soft_scdsone.htm ) and put it onto a microSD flash card (microSD and USB 2 card reader not included) 

The GUI is a modified version of Moonshell 1.41 and looks very smart, it also starts up without you having to touch the health and safety screen. But on the downside a couple of "info" screens pop up to annoy you.






The icons are taken from within the roms on your TF card and displayed by the OS. Selecting the games can be done with the stylus or the navigation cross and "A". The DS1 has a hidden list of the games and their .sav types which you can add and alter using the "Options", "File Info" window and using "Change" and "Save" on that window. The games name is listed in the GUI by using the lookup table, so you get the full "scene release" name whatever you call the actual file on the microSD card. 






Castlevania PoR (Euro) just happens to have the .sav type listed (4k) which is wrong, here I am on my way to correcting the entry (512k) using that screen.  

If you leave the DS alone for a while, up pops the clock screensaver.






*Does it work*
It's pretty much the same as the Ninjapass X9 for playing games, same problems (same games problematic), same microSD card problems (select the wrong speed and it hangs on loading, get a slow flash card and it has slowdowns) but most of the games seem to work. It does create it's own game save files, so no save management needed by theuser. Here are just a few of the games I picked out totest with it.

"My Animal Centre in Africa" was released after the DS 1 software, so it can't be saved and crashes at the save point untill you add/change the .sav type.
"Metroid Prime Hunters" crashes at the load at default 3x speed, loads at 2x speed.
"42 All Time Classics" the game work but download play not working
"Brain Training" the game works but download play works
"Zoo Keeper" everything including download play works
"Point Blank" everything including download play works
"CastleVania POR" the game works but you get the same random crashes (press select or start repeatedly to hurry a crash)

*Music and picture player*
MP3s play without any problems, no special bitrates or conversion needed, the tracks play using left shoulder to pause and right shoulder for next track. X and Y control the volume.










Photos load up as well and look pretty good.






*Memory cards to use*
Sandisk 1 gig TF card ............. everything a bit slow
Kingston 512 MB card (Toshiba) ......... speed fine

There are small but different problems with each card, Animal Crossing won't work on the Kingston, FF3 has problems on the Sandisk.

*Conclusions*
Nice GUI!
I didn't like the "INFO" screens popping up at the start so a slight change to the global.ini file (hiddenInfoWindow=1) removed that. You can change the look and skin on the DS1 fairly easily. I suspect by next month there will not be much to choose between this and the X9 (now the X9 loader has been updated to cure it's original save problems, and a new GUI promised for January). Do you want a nice GUI immediately or do you want a USB reader and spare shell because that's the only difference between them at the moment (IMHO)


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 21, 2006)

thx sarah for the new info.



btw A.I. successfully tested MPH with no problems ... see pg. 10


----------



## kersplatty (Dec 21, 2006)

what fromat video does this play dpg? like original moonshell? can you test video playback p[leeeeeez


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> btw A.I. successfully tested MPH with no problems ... see pg. 10



Yes, I just got mine to load but had to change the card speed to 2x.
Almost all the problems with the X9 and the DS1 seem to involve the microSD card speed setting.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > btw A.I. successfully tested MPH with no problems ... see pg. 10
> ...



I got mine to work with 3x speed setting on a Kingston 512MB MicroSD.

I know that Sarah99 has this same card (well in terms of brand name etc), but maybe something else has changed on the card... unless it was the Sandisk that caused the problem.

It will be interesting to see if any of the problems on the ROMs tested so far work better on the Ultra II 2GB Sandisk that I get tomorrow morning.


----------



## helpme (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It will be interesting to see if any of the problems on the ROMs tested so far work better on the Ultra II 2GB Sandisk that I get tomorrow morning.


im holding out on ordering a memory card (1GB ultra II) until i see what you say about the ultra II tomorrow & if theres still slow down i might look into getting a smaller faster card like Transcend 512MB 80X microSD


----------



## kersplatty (Dec 21, 2006)

how is the homebrew compatibilitY?n


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(kersplatty @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> how is the homebrew compatibilitY?nÂ



Yes. It would be nice to know how the homebrew is working in comparison to M3, etc. DS-X works almost perfectly, for example.


----------



## Apilot21 (Dec 21, 2006)

Has anyone tested its superkey capabilities?  Seems to me right now like the Ninjapass x9 and the Supercard DS are about at the same, its just a question of who does better with their firmware.  Just wondering how the Supercards superkey is, if it functions, will probably get it over the ninjapass just because it has that extra bit over it.


----------



## peepoop (Dec 21, 2006)

Is it possible to run the X9 firmware on the Supercard DS and vice-versa?


----------



## kentoot (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Please, could you confirm it also contains save size type/size. For an example of name + size (for searching purposes) consider the awesome pictures supplied by AI.



Well, it seems ndsinfo.dat file also contains the save type (size) for each game.

For example :
0716 - Yoshi's Island DS (E)
inside the ndsinfo.dat file :
Address -    Info
-------------------
16708 -      00 00 01 00 --> 00010000 (hex) --> 65536 / 64K (decimal, save type / size)
1670C -      CC 02 --> 02CC (hex) --> 716 (decimal, game no.)
16718 -      59 00 6F 00 73 00 68 .... (Y o s h i ' s ....)

For the above game I tried different save type setting, and here's the byte changes inside the ndsinfo.dat file :
Save type -    Address -      Byte sequence
--------------------------------------------------
None -           16708 -         FF FF FF FF --> None (no save)
4K -              16708 -         00 10 00 00 --> 00001000 (hex) --> 4096 / 4K (decimal)
8K -              16708 -         00 20 00 00 --> 00002000 (hex) --> 8192 / 8K (decimal)
16K -            16708 -         00 40 00 00 --> 00004000 (hex) --> 16384 / 16K (decimal)
32K -            16708 -         00 80 00 00 --> 00008000 (hex) --> 32768 / 32K (decimal)
64K -            16708 -         00 00 01 00 --> 00010000 (hex) --> 65536 / 64K (decimal)
128K -           16708 -         00 00 02 00 --> 00020000 (hex) --> 131072 / 128K (decimal)
256K -           16708 -         00 00 04 00 --> 00040000 (hex) --> 262144 / 256K (decimal)
512K -           16708 -         00 00 08 00 --> 00080000 (hex) --> 524288 / 512K (decimal)
1M -              16708 -         00 00 10 00 --> 00100000 (hex) --> 1048576 / 1M (decimal)
2M -              16708 -         00 00 20 00 --> 00200000 (hex) --> 2097152 / 2M (decimal)
4M -              16708 -         00 00 40 00 --> 00400000 (hex) --> 4194304 / 4M (decimal)

So yes, the ndsinfo.dat file does contain the save type information for each game. Everytime the user manually change the save type setting, the ndsinfo.dat file is updated with the new save type.
BTW inside the ndsinfo.dat file each game info is 128 bytes long (80 hex).


----------



## aletorchic (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> ok quick question why isnt anyone checking out the r4 ? its out too and its 5 bucks cheaper and comes with a SD card reader !
> 
> i want to buy a slot 1 device but i cant decide
> 
> supercard or r4 ?



I was surprised to see on Bamboogaming that also M3 simply is cheaper then SC DS One
(of course I discovered AFTER ordering SC)


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(kentoot @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Please, could you confirm it also contains save size type/size. For an example of name + size (for searching purposes) consider the awesome pictures supplied by AI.
> ...




wow, thanks kentoot! that's fairly big news. that means all we need is a geek (or two) with no life to spend a few days fixing the file, and we'll be all set. no need to wait for SCteam to fix the problem.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(kentoot @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> So yes, the ndsinfo.dat file does contain the save type information for each game. Everytime the user manually change the save type setting, the ndsinfo.dat file is updated with the new save type.
> BTW inside the ndsinfo.dat file each game info is 128 bytes long (80 hex).



Doesn't that mean that when SuperCard updates the list, any changes you have made manually will be lost?  Seems like any manual changes should be stored in a different .dat file that is read as a higher priority.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(jdtsm22 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kentoot @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > So yes, the ndsinfo.dat file does contain the save type information for each game. Everytime the user manually change the save type setting, the ndsinfo.dat file is updated with the new save type.
> ...



I agree with you on that one, although I am not sure if the SC Team will update the list....

For example, a new game comes out and I want to play it immediately - rather than wait for the update from the SC Team I would just manually set the save size myself.

It would be good if it got updated on a regular basis, but I think that this will end up being something done by a couple of "Geeks" as Hanafuda put it.

I am sure that I read somewhere that the X9 info was being updated by a few people who owned the card and had the time to spare... could be wrong but that is what I thought.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## Devante (Dec 21, 2006)

What about speed?

I haven't seen you mention the Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow intro test.
Does it lag?

And does Metroid Pinball have slowdown?

Thanks!


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(DeVante @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> What about speed?
> 
> I haven't seen you mention the Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow intro test.
> Does it lag?
> ...



I am testing Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow at the moment, but I have never played this game before so do not know when the video bit is.

I have just started the game and am about to go into the first level (I am with Hammer outside).

Have I gone to far or missed something?

Cheers,

A.I

P.S. Metroid Pinball is on the card to be tested next.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 21, 2006)

the video is at the title screen. press B.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Hanafuda.

Ok, played the Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow video using the default setting of 3x for the SD Speed. The video lags a bit.

But, change the SD Speed to 4x and it runs like a dream... no lagging, smooth as you like

and the best bit is I only have a Kingston 512MB card, which is meant to be slow compared to the Ultra II Sandisk card.

Cannot wait to see what happens to all the games with my new UltraII 2GB and speed setting on 5x.

Cheers.

A.I.

P.S. - Now I have sampled the delights of Castlevania, I will have to play them all......


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Thanks Hanafuda.
> 
> Ok, played the video using the default setting of 3x for the SD Speed. The video lags a bit.
> 
> But, change the SD Speed to 4x and it runs like a dream... no lagging, smooth as you like



But, if I followed everything correctly so far, I think you said the card defaults back to "3" every time you reboot? Or is there a way to get the SD speed to stay put on the setting that works best?


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

It does default back to 3x when you turn the DS off and on again.

You then have to go to the menu and change it back again.

However when I changed something in the global.ini file on the SD card, I noticed that the SD Speed has a setting in there.

I will try to change the speed to 4x in the .ini file and see if it stays at that.

EDIT: OK, just tried to change the SD Speed and the Saver Size (temp saver) in the global.ini file on PC. The changes are saved in the file, but the menu options still show the defaults - also the SD Speed does not change unless manually selected. However this is the Global.ini file in the OS, there is also a global.ini file in the Firmware part, which may overide the setting in the OS file.

Anyway, at the moment it looks like a manual change - unless the SC Team can fix it....???


Cheers,

A.I.

P.S. - The setting I was changing was to remove the File Info box that appears when the GUI first loads. It is annoying as you have to close it each time.

This is changed in the global.ini file - Thanks to Sarah99 for posting how to do this.


----------



## oblio211 (Dec 21, 2006)

AI, 

You mentioned several times in this thread that you are gettting a sandisk Ultra II 2GB micro sd friday.  I wanted to get one of these as well, how much and where did you buy it from?

Cheers


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(DeVante @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> What about speed?
> 
> I haven't seen you mention the Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow intro test.
> Does it lag?
> ...




OK, Castlevania DOS video no lag with a setting of 4x on the SD Speed.

Metroid Pinball - During actual gameplay there is no slowdown that I can see from playing it for about 15mins using 3x SD Speed. There does appear to be some slight lag on the sound for the main menu, but I am not sure if this is normal because even using SD Speed 5x does not stop this.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(oblio211 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> AI,
> 
> You mentioned several times in this thread that you are gettting a sandisk Ultra II 2GB micro sd friday.Â I wanted to get one of these as well, how much and where did you buy it from?
> 
> Cheers



I ordered mine from Mymemory.co.uk at £49.99 inc VAT + Delivery.

Link to Page

Scroll down to the MicroSD cards and you will see it listed.

Cheers,

A.I.


----------



## ahsan (Dec 21, 2006)

I was just looking through Bamboogaming, and was surprised to see the price for the Supercard DS was only around £23. Surely it cant be, as on supercardstore the price is £39.99, nearly twice the price!

Am i missing something?


----------



## cavadavi (Dec 21, 2006)

A stupid question: can I use both a SC one and a Sc lite on a DS lite at the same time?
I mean, can I tell to Scone to read the Sclite in the slot 2?


----------



## nightraver (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmmz, seems like a dissapointment. I guess nobody was waiting for a X9TF clone. Setting save types is not good. Download play only working on some games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope the other slot1 cards will be better, or else I still have to turn to the way too expensive en limited memory DS-Extreme, seems that's the only "drag 'n drop" solution by now, and download play works on most of the games...


----------



## eilegz (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(cavadavi @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> A stupid question: can I use both a SC one and a Sc lite on a DS lite at the same time?
> I mean, can I tell to Scone to read the Sclite in the slot 2?



got the same question


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(nightraver @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Hmmz, seems like a dissapointment. I guess nobody was waiting for a X9TF clone. Setting save types is not good. Download play only working on some games
> 
> 
> 
> ...




setting the save type won't be necessary once the dat gets sorted out, and it only needs to be done once per game anyway, and only if the .dat file has it wrong. it will need to be updated as games are released, but there'll be no need to wait for updates we can do it ourselves. 

Download play ... not enough testing to say whether the SCDS is doing poorly, passing, or great at this, but I honestly don't care - I'm 39 years old so I'm not surrounded by DS gamers. If its that important to you, enough to justify an extra $75 or so, well good luck with that.


----------



## aletorchic (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(ahsan @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> I was just looking through Bamboogaming, and was surprised to see the price for the Supercard DS was only around £23. Surely it cant be, as on supercardstore the price is £39.99, nearly twice the price!
> 
> Am i missing something?



Bamboogaming is often way cheaper than european stores for most products.
I bought my SC DS One from them, and I was disappointed for the % saving being lower than other times:
In €uro a SC DS 1 is 33 @ bamboogaming, 40 in Italy, +21% (but lower S&H)
A SC miniSD is 27 @bamboogaming,  40 to 50 in Italy, +50 -:- 85%


----------



## SynGamer (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(aletorchic @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ahsan @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just looking through Bamboogaming, and was surprised to see the price for the Supercard DS was only around £23. Surely it cant be, as on supercardstore the price is £39.99, nearly twice the price!
> ...



I'm ordering my SC DS off of realhotstuff.com and they are charging $50 compared to Bamboo's $42...BUT, last time i ordered from Bamboo, it took 20+ days to ship it to me in the U.S.  With realhotstuff, it'll be here in a few days.  I'll pay the extra...$8 if i can get it quicker.


----------



## kentoot (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> It does default back to 3x when you turn the DS off and on again.
> 
> You then have to go to the menu and change it back again.
> 
> ...



I had the same problem with the SD speed setting. Try clicking the pulldown menu "Other" -> "Save Menu Option" after you set the SD speed. After that the SD speed setting should be intact even when you power OFF -> ON again.


----------



## gbamaxx (Dec 22, 2006)

DID anyone tried mario kart???   My problem with mario kart is clean rom works... but when the supercard ds put in a game save for it...meaning the next time i load it again..i get a white screen..  i only get it to work with a clean rom but next time i boot up ...white screen...have to delete the save file then it will work...its a pain in the ass.

can someone try mario kart for me please.


----------



## Hunnie (Dec 22, 2006)

UGH realhotstuff.com is out of stock on supercard dsone!
i am soo friggin tired of this stupid "out of stock" things.
I cancel DSX and now this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"sigh" i'll just wait.


----------



## Devante (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> OK, Castlevania DOS video no lag with a setting of 4x on the SD Speed.
> 
> Metroid Pinball - During actual gameplay there is no slowdown that I can see from playing it for about 15mins using 3x SD Speed. There does appear to be some slight lag on the sound for the main menu, but I am not sure if this is normal because even using SD Speed 5x does not stop this.
> 
> ...



From what I can tell, the sound slowing down during menus is a problem all flash cards have, so that's not good. :/

But the intro video to Castlevania running smoothly is the ultimate test of a flash card's speed!


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks like bamboogaming.com has the supercard ds for the lowest out of all of these. Shipping added on was about $9 and the only choice of shipping I could choose from was Reg/EMS. Has anyone else gotten theirs from this site? And if so, how did everything else fair? How long was the order processing and shipping? If it takes them forever to ship and they've got shitty customer service, I'd be willing to pay a few extra bucks elsewhere :/


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(gbamaxx @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> DID anyone tried mario kart???Â  My problem with mario kart is clean rom works... but when the supercard ds put in a game save for it...meaning the next time i load it again..i get a white screen..Â i only get it to work with a clean rom but next time i boot up ...white screen...have to delete the save file then it will work...its a pain in the ass.
> 
> can someone try mario kart for me please.



according to the list at dualscene, the game uses a 2M save. is this what the SCDS is assigning? if not, try manually setting it to 2M.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> Looks like bamboogaming.com has the supercard ds for the lowest out of all of these. Shipping added on was about $9 and the only choice of shipping I could choose from was Reg/EMS. Has anyone else gotten theirs from this site? And if so, how did everything else fair? How long was the order processing and shipping? If it takes them forever to ship and they've got shitty customer service, I'd be willing to pay a few extra bucks elsewhere :/


I've bought other things from Bamboogaming and I rate them highly for customer service.


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> I've bought other things from Bamboogaming and I rate them highly for customer service.


How's their shipping time? Reasonable or rediculously long?


----------



## SynGamer (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I've bought other things from Bamboogaming and I rate them highly for customer service.
> ...



I live in NY...and it took 20+ days to get here.  Great customer service, but still, i didn't know shipping was going to take so long.  I'll probably buy from the supercard store or realhotstuff.


----------



## aletorchic (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I've bought other things from Bamboogaming and I rate them highly for customer service.
> ...


about one week to Italy, shipped from China, EMS, padded envelope (no cardboard boxes...)
some italian users report trouble with italian customs, but this has nothing do to with bamboogaming


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2006)

It took about 11 days from china on the first items because they were out of stock. The second time it was about 7 days to Australia. Customs were not envolved with either shipment.


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(kentoot @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Well, it seems ndsinfo.dat file also contains the save type (size) for each game.
> 
> For example :
> 0716 - Yoshi's Island DS (E)
> ...



Thanks kentoot. Good hex job, you know what you're doing. Among those 128 bytes there should be also the Chinese name and the most important parameter for the matching (and to avoid showing incorrect names as reported elsewhere): a internal name + serial (maybe just the four letter/number in the serial) combination. Example for that Yoshi (E) in your findings:

Internal name: YOSHI ISLAND (always caps and 12 chars max lenght)
Serial: NTR-AYWP-EUR (always caps, I guess it only uses the AYWP part).

One more question kentoot: have you found any trace of a "recommended speed read setting" for each game entry? I doubt it, but who knows.

For those suggesting manually editing ndsinfo.dat. That would be a piece of cake and a matter of secs using a macro. The problem is to establish a trusty source reporting the correct save size. Of course if you're suggesting the "geeks" to also check whether that info is correct in all cases, well that would take more than a few secs then. After the first initial "big" update of the ndsinfo.dat I wouldn't expect daily updates though. That would be crazy. I assume non-existing ndsinfo.dat entries can be manually added via SCDS GUI.

So far then, this means the SCDS experience is not different of the current slot-2 solutions, with people making comments after a dump release saying things like: "Works on SCDS, Save Size: xxx, Read Speed:xxx".

Waiting for AI performance test on his incoming Sandisk U2 2GB uSD.

Thanks also to the other testers.


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 22, 2006)

Mario Kart 64, game works perfectly, slow your card speed down if you get white screens
download play does not work on Mario Kart 64


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(kentoot @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > It does default back to 3x when you turn the DS off and on again.
> ...



Thanks for the info kentoot, I will try this when I get home from work later on.

I thought that the Save Menu Option only worked for the 3 items on the same menu, so if this does work I will be really happy.

EDIT **** - Ok just got home and changed the settings for the SD Speed and Saver to 4x and 2M/4M and used the "Save Menu Option", it saved all the changes so at least we know that we can get the settings to stay everytime.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(DeVante @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, Castlevania DOS video no lag with a setting of 4x on the SD Speed.
> ...



It seems to only be the sound that slows down in the menus, during gameplay everything seems to be fine and there is no lag or slowdown when actually playing Pinball.

The Castlevania video was a let down at first when it lagged on 3x, but just the change to 4x made such a difference. I do not think much more improvement would be gained on 5x setting, as I think at 4x on the Kingston card the video is running full frame rate.

There have been a few early posts suggesting issues, but most of these are due to incorrect save sizes needing manual adjustment or the SD Speed setting needing tweaking.

The only game to give me issues is Castlevania POR, which crashes when you press Start and Select, but so far none during actual gameplay - although I am not sure what you would use the Start & Select buttons for in the game, so they may be really important to gameplay in which case it would spoil the game.

I am really happy with my purchase and I am certain that some updates from the SC Team might resolve some of the issues that are there.

Need to check out the homebrew apps and the Passme feature, but I should be able to do this over the weekend.


----------



## kersplatty (Dec 22, 2006)

good luck, what homebrew have you tried so far?


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kentoot @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it seems ndsinfo.dat file also contains the save type (size) for each game.
> ...



What we need then is someone with the knowledge to create a tool that will update the file, as you suggested using a macro type scenario.

Updating it could be done from the Supercard list on Dualscene.net, as that list in fairly comprehensive and usually lists all the correct game save sizes. The main ones that I have seen which may not have the correct size are the Jap versions.

I am sure that we can all put our heads together in thinking of a great way to deal with this, but maybe we should contact Romman to see what his plans are.... will he be providing updates and how often (anyone know how to get hold of him easily?).

Also I cannot remember if the ndsinfo.dat file is part of the OS that is copied to the MicroSD or if it is part of the firmware that is flashed to the card. If it in the firmware then we would have the issue of copying the file across to that area, we would need something that you could run on the DS and then access the firmware area (it is visible in the SCDS GUI if you go up one level).

Anyways, just thinking out loud on this one.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> The only game to give me issues is Castlevania POR, which crashes when you press Start and Select, but so far none during actual gameplay - although I am not sure what you would use the Start & Select buttons for in the game, so they may be really important to gameplay in which case it would spoil the game.



When you press either start or select or when you press them both at once?  You need to press start to use items etc, so the game is unplayable if it crashes on pressing start.  Seeing as POR is the only game I can't play on my SCSD which I want to play, that could make or break whether I get a SCDS with the lite I'm gonna get after xmas.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(kersplatty @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> good luck, what homebrew have you tried so far?



none yet, but I am hoping to try DSOrganise and SCUMMVM tonight.


----------



## kersplatty (Dec 22, 2006)

nice one mine is getting delivered on the 29th cant wait


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 22, 2006)

I wish kentoot could confirm there is a "per game" speed setting. Otherwise correcting just save sizes would only partially fix the problem. According to a sarah99 recent post, it seems "fastest is not always the best". It makes sense, as this could be causing unstability and being the reason of white screens in Mario Kart for those getting them.


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 22, 2006)

At the moment the speed settings are "global" so you need to adjust each time for problematic games
FF3, Animal Crossing, CastleVania POR, Tony Hawkes Downhill, Metroid Prime
Lucky that not too many games give problems and those that do only give problems with some TF cards.

Some people have been reformatting their flash cards in an attempt to defrag/speedup the loading times.
Unfortunately flash cards by their nature don't work the same as hard disks. The flash card has internal memory management to even out the number of read/write cycles to each memory location (so it fragments the files to extend the cards working life), all you will end up in doing is wearing out one portion of your flash card memory fairly quickly.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Dec 22, 2006)

Try POR with patching and use settings .... restart=off trim=on fastergameplay=on dma=on (try dma=off if it's still locking) patch cartridge access=low

I am assuming the patcher is the same as other SC.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 22, 2006)

Seeing as clean roms don't seem to have the main advantage everyone expected (flawless download play) it's probably better to patch them anyway so they automatically save and you can trim them.

Does anyone know if SuperCard SD saves are compatible?  Ie, could I just copy over my .sav files and they'd work?

Also, slightly off topic but I'm torn between this and the M3 Simply.  Would there be any way to make my SCSD saves work on the M3 slot-1 solution?


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm not going to accept compatibilty improvements based on patching. Period.


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> The only game to give me issues is Castlevania POR, which crashes when you press Start and Select, but so far none during actual gameplay - although I am not sure what you would use the Start & Select buttons for in the game, so they may be really important to gameplay in which case it would spoil the game.



I can't recreate this crash, start and select is fine on mine after 15-20 minutes of playing
using Kingston 1GB 4x Speed and FAT32.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> I'm not going to accept compatibilty improvements based on patching. Period.




It would seem the acecard is the only cart that fits you're needs at the moment... it's the only one with 100% with non-patched

Though this new batch of slot1 carts sc/m3/ez5/r4 ect (i bet there all the same hardware wise just different firmwares) will probably improve to correct the odd rom that needs patching at the moment.

The DS-X is too small and is on the lower end of the scale in slot-1 compatabilty at the moment.

I would always use the patcher myself, as I like extra features and the shed load of space 'trim' saves when you have up to 20-30 ds roms on a 1Gig mem card. I can't understand why people wouldn't want that.... it's a complete no-brainer


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(p_mantis @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The only game to give me issues is Castlevania POR, which crashes when you press Start and Select, but so far none during actual gameplay - although I am not sure what you would use the Start & Select buttons for in the game, so they may be really important to gameplay in which case it would spoil the game.
> ...



Try rapidly pressing start while jumping and attacking etc.


----------



## digital_sin (Dec 22, 2006)

^^ how did anyone figure that bug even EXISTS! why would anyone while testing a game say "hey, what if i keep pressing start and select quickly WHILE jumping and or attacking and see if that crashes my game!"


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> Try POR with patching and use settings .... restart=off trim=on fastergameplay=on dma=on (try dma=off if it's still locking) patch cartridge access=low



Most games don't work on the DS1 when patched, I suspect this feature is very much "work in progress"


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to accept compatibilty improvements based on patching. Period.
> ...



Acekard is not an option for me. Being forced to use a client software is not an option for me, being it for patching or not. Not after de DS-X.

I agree with your feelings about the performance of all these new slot-1 solutions, and a I hope you're right and they fix the problems. But without needing to patch the ROMs.

The DS-X is too small _for you_. Here are people reporting going to use his/her SCDS (and other slot-1 solutions) with 512 MB uSD's. Your statement "is on the lower end of the scale in the slot-1 compatibility at the moment" is a bit biased. DS-X has problems, yes, but if you're giving time to still unknown slot-1 devices, give it too to the DS-X. Moreover, imho, except for AC (all here know the story, so I'm not going to repeat it), all compat reports on SCDS match the reports for the DS-X. But the DS-X don't require you to deal with save sizes nor bother about speed settings or which uSD is the best to buy. And I bet (this has not be fully tested for the SCDS yet) it will be far superior in download compat terms, even when this feature isn't important for me.

Finally I absolutely understand the benefits and additional features a client software (patching) can bring to the gaming experience. I'm not saying that I don't want those _extra, additional, optional, non-compatibility related_. I like them. But I don't want to be forced to patch again. Not after the DS-X. I want to think you didn't understand this and that's why you called me no-brainer. I you can't see that after patching-for-compatibility comes dependence then you're the no-brainer.


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(p_mantis @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> ...



Apparently it will crash in the safe zone like earlier in the game after speaking with the shop keeper and after speaking with the ghost
when in the middle of the air (while jumping) if I press start it'll give me black screen on bottom screen and it just froze.

EDIT:

Just found a bug.

When the SD card is full or no space left to save the save file while booting
the OS will wipe out ALL of the save files, just make sure you have some room for save files.


----------



## grayswan (Dec 22, 2006)

no-brain·er   
Pronunciation[noh-brey-ner] Pronunciation Key 
–noun Informal: anything requiring little thought or effort; something easy or simple to understand or do.  

Nobody is accusing anyone of being a "no-brainer". It applies to a situation or concept, not a person/place/thing.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 22, 2006)

I did all my tests on 3x SD Speed and only had to change the speed to 4x SD Speed for Castlevania POR to make the video lag free.

So far I have not had to reduce the SD Speed to play any of the games.

I think that this is really going to depend on your TF card, if you have a slow card you may have to set your SD Speed to 2x and keep it at that. However this may give you problems playing some of the faster games that need a higher access time.

The only solution really is to make sure you have the fastest TF card you can get.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> Seeing as clean roms don't seem to have the main advantage everyone expected (flawless download play) it's probably better to patch them anyway so they automatically save and you can trim them.
> 
> Does anyone know if SuperCard SD saves are compatible?Â Ie, could I just copy over my .sav files and they'd work?
> 
> Also, slightly off topic but I'm torn between this and the M3 Simply.Â Would there be any way to make my SCSD saves work on the M3 slot-1 solution?



Bluestar,

The SuperCard Lite saves are compatible, you simply copy it to the TF card with the same name as the .nds of the game and it will load it on startup.

Not sure if the SC Lite saves are the same as the SCSD, but I would imagine that they are.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(p_mantis @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> ...



Ok, I did some more testing on Castlevania POR.

On both 3x and 4x whilst playing the game using the Start button to enter the item select screen causes the game to crash. The bottom screen goes black and that is it, game over.

However I can confirm that if you use the patching software this problem seems to have been eliminated. I say seems to because I could make the game crash within 5 mins of playing it unpatched, but with the patched NDS it worked for 30 mins flat without any problems - I used the item select screen many times without issue.

The game still plays as 4x, as per the setting on the SD Speed menu and it saves fine.

These tests were done on a Kingston 512MB card formatted in FAT32.


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(SynGamer @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Katalyst @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> ...


Ouch. 20 days. :/ Can anyone vouch for supercardstore, realhotstuff, or getyourgameshere as far as their shipping time goes?


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 22, 2006)

Here are some images of the Patching Software: -

























As you can see from the last image, a lot of the options for the DS Roms have been removed.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok, first homebrew tested - SCUMMVM.

ScummVM does not detect the Flash Card on startup, it halts with an error saying "Flash Cart Not Found".

I tried holding the Left trigger and then holding the Right trigger on boot up to get it to go into different modes, but nothing works.

Looks like this will need to have AgentQ add the I/O Drivers to the source, or someone else who know how to do this (I unfortunately do not).

If this can be done, then I will gladly test it again to check if it works.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 22, 2006)

Second Homebrew Tested - DSOrganize (SCDS Ver)

Ok, DSOrganize from the SC website loads up without any problems.

I can change all settings, create items, scribble and save files and all of the stuff is there when I turn off the DS and turn it back on.

There is currently no corruption, but I am not sure how long it would take for this to appear (I believe that this is the problem encountered on the other SC products, due to dodgy SD drivers???).

Let me know if there is anything specific I should try in order to break it or if it is a simple case of it either working (as it appear to be).


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 22, 2006)

I found this posted on the SC Forum: -

"As ref. by the offical SC site, Blank screen means the speed the not faster enough. But I try 2x, 3x, 4x. All does not work. 

As ref. by the offical SC site, write screen means the save does not match. But the dump is not new and title can show with the save size without any problems... "

This might help to work out what settings need to be changed on games that encounter problems.


----------



## crazyanz (Dec 22, 2006)

I got my supercard ds today together with my sandisk ultra II microsd it worked all fine loaded the os on the micro sd loaded some roms on it played for a while and then tried to put some other roms on it to discover my cardreader cant read my micro sd card. I tried to format the microsd but then it says on the end windows is unable to finnish format. Now i managed to format the card in my digital camera. After this i plugge dit in my computer again and it worked all fine again i can load roms on it and stuff but after i used it in my nds i had the same problem again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   so formatted the sd card in my camera again and then tried to format it again on my computer this time by dos. but then i got the massage that the memory device is damaged and that the card is unsuseble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so how can it be that my dsl kinda ruis my memory card


----------



## Little (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmm, are all these slot one devices worth an "upgrade"? I mean, isn't micro SD quite expensive at the moment (relatively to normal and mini SD). I'm sure these slot 1 solutions will be fairly expensive at first and then drop since there seems to be so much competition.


----------



## kakawerk (Dec 22, 2006)

To add in my 2 cents.. after changing my sd speed to 4x for clean rom and fat, it appears the PoR becomes crashfree, I played for 1hour+ with my toshiba microsd w/o any crash at all even though it is not patched and i kept pressing start for inventory hurrah!


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Little @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> Hmm, are all these slot one devices worth an "upgrade"? I mean, isn't micro SD quite expensive at the moment (relatively to normal and mini SD). I'm sure these slot 1 solutions will be fairly expensive at first and then drop since there seems to be so much competition.


Yes, compared to regular SD it's pretty expensive. But isn't everything? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did just grab a 1GB microSD for roughly $10 shipped. And as far as the slot 1 cards, they're actually pretty cheap. Round about $50 from what I see. That's not all that expensive and it's not all that cheap either. But compared to a lot of slot2 solutions which need a passme as well, it's a good competitor as far as total price goes. If they do drop with all of the competition, I can't see em going for anything below $20.


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(kakawerk @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> To add in my 2 cents.. after changing my sd speed to 4x for clean rom and fat, it appears the PoR becomes crashfree, I played for 1hour+ with my toshiba microsd w/o any crash at all even though it is not patched and i kept pressing start for inventory hurrah!



Try pressing start while jumping before going into the castle (After speaking with shop keeper)
or before going into the first painting after speaking with the ghost, and the next room (Shop)


----------



## ddtsteve (Dec 22, 2006)

Damn! Jump Ultimate Stars doesnt work on this flashcart, and Mario Hoops dont recognize da buttons A,B,X and Y. T.T.


----------



## kentoot (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> I wish kentoot could confirm there is a "per game" speed setting. Otherwise correcting just save sizes would only partially fix the problem. According to a sarah99 recent post, it seems "fastest is not always the best". It makes sense, as this could be causing unstability and being the reason of white screens in Mario Kart for those getting them.


Well, I did try highlighting different games and then changing the SD speed setting & saving the option menu, but  I think there's no change to the ndsinfo.dat file. For now I have to conclude that the SD speed setting is not game related, but pretty much a global thing, just as Sarah99 pointed out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The SD speed setting, just like the other menu items (ICO Modality, File Sort, Language etc.), is being saved into a different file, menusave.sav.

For example, inside the menusave.sav file :

ICO Modality (address : 08 hex)
data at address 08 hex :
- No ICO : 00 hex
- Small ICO : 01 hex
- Big ICO : 02 hex

File Sort (address : 0C hex)
data at address 0C hex :
- File Name : 00 hex
- Time : 01 hex

SD Speed (address : 14 hex)
data at address 14 hex :
- 1X ~ 5X : 00 ~ 04 hex

I guess the SD speed setting can be game specific, it doesn't have to be a global thingy.  But for now it's global.


----------



## Maxxpower (Dec 23, 2006)

Has anyone else here tried to run Homebrew on the DS(ONE)?  I got mine today and am pretty disheartened to find that DSOrganize, ComicBook DS, and scummVM DS don't run at all.

EDIT: I guess the SC DS specific DSOrganize runs, but that's about it


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Maxxpower @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> Has anyone else here tried to run Homebrew on the DS(ONE)?Â I got mine today and am pretty disheartened to find that DSOrganize, ComicBook DS, and scummVM DS don't run at all.
> 
> EDIT: I guess the SC DS specific DSOrganize runs, but that's about it



The next Comicbook DS (ver 2.0) will support FAT,
hopefully it'll work on SCDS.

The sample comic for ver 2.0 did load using DS-X version
but the actual comic can't be displayed with an error message.


----------



## Max Steele (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(kentoot @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> I guess the SD speed setting can be game specific, it doesn't have to be a global thingy.Â But for now it's global.


Hmm so I guess for every time you want to play a certain game you'll have to change the speed and then set it back to the 'default' once you're finished. That sucks I hope SC comes up with an update soon


----------



## yee (Dec 23, 2006)

Does FlashMe load?


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(grayswan @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> no-brain·erÂ
> Pronunciation[noh-brey-ner] Pronunciation Key
> –noun Informal: anything requiring little thought or effort; something easy or simple to understand or do.Â
> 
> Nobody is accusing anyone of being a "no-brainer". It applies to a situation or concept, not a person/place/thing.



My mistake sidneyyoung. Sorry, please.

@kentoot. Thanks again. This was expected. And I agree: in case read speed setting becomes an important variable to deal with on a "per game" basis, having it saved this way in ndsinfo.dat could be a nice feature to ask for to SC team to be added.

@AI. I know you're being careful when doing your tests and you think before posting your conclusions. I like to think the other testers are doing their best also. So I supported my suggestion of being possible "fastest is not always the best" according to sarah99 recommendation. It seems (as you report) a white screen is a incorrectly chosen save size related issue, so white screens on Mario Kart are not reading speed related. I hope reading speed be a "set and forget" setting. Having to deal with unstabilities due to a high speed setting using the current config system could be a pain in the ass.

Keep on the good work.


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(ddtsteve @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> Damn! Jump Ultimate Stars doesnt work on this flashcart, and Mario Hoops dont recognize da buttons A,B,X and Y. T.T.



It works just fine on mine, drag and drop method.
as for Mario Hoops you have to manually turn on help buttons on settings


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(p_mantis @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ddtsteve @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn! Jump Ultimate Stars doesnt work on this flashcart, and Mario Hoops dont recognize da buttons A,B,X and Y. T.T.
> ...




For those testers trying to help (ddtsteve here), please be sure before posting your results.


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(kentoot @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish kentoot could confirm there is a "per game" speed setting. Otherwise correcting just save sizes would only partially fix the problem. According to a sarah99 recent post, it seems "fastest is not always the best". It makes sense, as this could be causing unstability and being the reason of white screens in Mario Kart for those getting them.
> ...



I also can confirm it's global, the default speed is 3X even if you change the GLOBAL.INI file.
but you can manually change the speed using Option>SD Speed>
and after that Other>Save Menu Option
to save the menu configuration to menusave.sav

So far no problem encountered using Kingston 1GB 4x FAT32
Just tried 765 - Full Metal Alchemist Dual Symphathy, the file info says the save file is unknown
I change it to 64kb (info from dualscene.net) and it works.


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice to hear more good results. It seems that once understood how this device is supposed to work, problems keep being solved. I can't understand why not to include even a  simple english triptic in the box explaining this limitations and how to solve them just form the start. It seems to me like they were trying to hide these in an effort to get to sell as many units as possible "before they realize".


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 23, 2006)

I just played around with my SCDS for the first time. Most everything I played worked fine, except I'm having trouble with Yoshis Island and Kirby Squeak Squad. Could someone please give these a try, and if you get things running please let me in on what you did (if anything). I've read about setting the save size manually, but i'm not sure i'm doing it right. 

EDIT: never mind i figured it out ... in the File Info window. doh.



I also noticed that bumping the SD speed setting to 4 got me the best playbakc of the Castlevania vid I've ever seen on a flashcart, but it "broke" SM64DS. Returning to the 3 setting allowed SM64 to play again.


----------



## ambitous21 (Dec 23, 2006)

ok i'm not really technical and good with all these stuff..
i just need a simple confirmation from someone

with the supercard DS (one)
i dont mind patching the rom, that is, using a software to transfer it into a playable file into the microSD right?
does these games work fine? mario kart, ff3, ouendan etc

thats all i need, i'm not so picky that i want a clean drag-and-drop
i dont mind patching, as long as it works.
so does most games work perfectly by patching?
and the save types, do u have to configure it everytime u play? or just once?


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> I just played around with my SCDS for the first time. Most everything I played worked fine, except I'm having trouble with Yoshis Island and Kirby Squeak Squad. Could someone please give these a try, and if you get things running please let me in on what you did (if anything). I've read about setting the save size manually, but i'm not sure i'm doing it right.
> 
> EDIT: never mind i figured it out ... in the File Info window. doh.
> 
> ...



Which microSD card did u use?
I'm using Kingston and it plays fine at 4x


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(p_mantis @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I just played around with my SCDS for the first time. Most everything I played worked fine, except I'm having trouble with Yoshis Island and Kirby Squeak Squad. Could someone please give these a try, and if you get things running please let me in on what you did (if anything). I've read about setting the save size manually, but i'm not sure i'm doing it right.
> ...




it's a Sandisk Ultra II. That's the only one I noticed so far to have a problem with 4X. I got two white screens, which I thought meant saver conflict. I'll check it out again tomorrow. It's 4:30 am here.


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> @AI. I know you're being careful when doing your tests and you think before posting your conclusions. I like to think the other testers are doing their best also. So I supported my suggestion of being possible "fastest is not always the best" according to sarah99 recommendation. It seems (as you report) a white screen is a incorrectly chosen save size related issue, so white screens on Mario Kart are not reading speed related. I hope reading speed be a "set and forget" setting. Having to deal with unstabilities due to a high speed setting using the current config system could be a pain in the ass.



That's not my finding at all, 
save problems usually result in a message saying "save file corrupt"
card speed settings mismatch is what causes games freezing on start.

I can create a white screen freeze every time on almost every game by selecting x5


----------



## ratx (Dec 23, 2006)

Anyone got a card that works at 5x? None of the variety of kingston/kingmax/sandisk ( ultra II etc ) card's I've tried have worked at 5x.


----------



## kersplatty (Dec 23, 2006)

supercard have updated there save file info jus replace it in shell this should dolve the save size problems for newer games


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks Hanafuda, p_mantis and sarah99. Very, very interesting comments. Speed setting is definitively going to be an issue depending on your media. By the way could you report if your uSD's are already used ones (with the flashkit you owned previously, with no issues) or are recently bought?


----------



## 3DPiper (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok, I've read the 20 pages.. But I still have one question:

_*What about GBA support?*_

Kidding! Just kidding!






Thanks so much guys for all of your work "reviewing" this card, I'll probably pick up a couple after Christmas..

-Matthew


----------



## crazyanz (Dec 23, 2006)

I played for 2 days now with the supercard DS and all clean roms i tried so far worked perfect. They save good and no slowdowns or anything  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sometimes when a game does have problems ill adjust the sd speed a bit and its all fixed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only weird thing is that my micro sd card is bugged after i used it in the supercardDS ??? I have to format it in me camera so my pc can read it again.


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> Thanks Hanafuda, p_mantis and sarah99. Very, very interesting comments. Speed setting is definitively going to be an issue depending on your media. By the way could you report if your uSD's are already used ones (with the flashkit you owned previously, with no issues) or are recently bought?



Most of the games play perfectly if you have matched the microSD and the speed setting correctly. The actual effect of having a fast or slow card with regard to most games seems minimal if not non-existant. My cards are all fairly new.


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > @AI. I know you're being careful when doing your tests and you think before posting your conclusions. I like to think the other testers are doing their best also. So I supported my suggestion of being possible "fastest is not always the best" according to sarah99 recommendation. It seems (as you report) a white screen is a incorrectly chosen save size related issue, so white screens on Mario Kart are not reading speed related. I hope reading speed be a "set and forget" setting. Having to deal with unstabilities due to a high speed setting using the current config system could be a pain in the ass.
> ...



Sorry, I should have made my posting clearer regarding the White / Black screens....

I actually got the info from the SC forums on the SC website and thought that they might be useful. None of my testing actually allowed me to confirm it as I have not encountered a problem with any of the games played (except crashing during play on Castlevania POR)..

As Sarah99 seems to have proved this to be incorrect, then I apologise for mis-guiding you all.

Cheers,

A.I


----------



## Max Steele (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(crazyanz @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> I played for 2 days now with the supercard DS and all clean roms i tried so far worked perfect. They save good and no slowdowns or anythingÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty huge problem. What SD brand are you using?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Max Steele @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(crazyanz @ Dec 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I played for 2 days now with the supercard DS and all clean roms i tried so far worked perfect. They save good and no slowdowns or anything
> ...


That is a problem indeed. Is anyone else having this problem as well? I'd like to know which brand MicroSD you are using as well please.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 23, 2006)

So SanDisk (non Ultra) cards still have slowdown?


----------



## astonius (Dec 23, 2006)

This is some great information.  Based on what I have read here I went ahead and ordered one from hopebuy.com.  Can anyone speak for the credibility of hopebuy?


----------



## Max Steele (Dec 24, 2006)

Also if your using FAT or FAT32 would also help.

This guy had a problem with a Sandisk 64Mb so maybe it's the older cards that don't work? http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=40962


----------



## crazyanz (Dec 24, 2006)

i use a sandisk ultra II microsd


----------



## NeroMayCry (Dec 24, 2006)

Woah, wait... A super fast card like an Ultra II is getting problems?

I'm glad I stick to Kingston.


----------



## crazyanz (Dec 24, 2006)

hehe games play 100% good its just the weird problem with the cardreader  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gonne try it tommorow at a friend see what his computer does.


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Max Steele @ Dec 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(crazyanz @ Dec 23 2006 said:
> ...



I ordered mine from hopebuy, so yeah they're helpful and fast.


----------



## kakawerk (Dec 24, 2006)

Update... PoR on 4x SD, FAT, Toshiba, Clean rom works mostly hang free only in the occasional teleporting screen den it may hang, no problems with start menus I guess i am quite ok wif this


----------



## kentoot (Dec 24, 2006)

I use SanDisk (non-ultra) microSD 512MB, speed setting 3x, FAT32, running fine. I've heard the ultra II can't even go up to 4x, so what's the deal here ??? what do they mean by 1x ~ 5x ?? How does it translate to the microSD speed (e.g. 66x) ??

Anyway, anybody tried their microSD :
http://www.ritekusa.com/
115x ?? do I get smoke coming out of my microSD slot with this ??


----------



## Maxxpower (Dec 24, 2006)

Does anyone else get slowdown while playing actual gameplay Contact?  I'm using a 1.0GB Sandisk (non Ultra) card, and I'm wondering if this is the problem.

I can't even get Pokemon Dungeon Blue or Final Fantasy III to boot up at all.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2006)

Seems no one can answer the question as to if the Supercard DS will let you boot to a slot 2 device so could someone try using one of the Superkey backups that were released a week or two ago please? Just drag and drop one of them and try to run it from the Supercard DS with your slot 2 solution plugged in please.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I'm also using an Ultra II in the SCDS and I hope there's room for improvement because even though _almost_ every game I've tried runs fine, this thing aint perfect. (Didn't really expect it to be right from the start.) In fact, I've temporarily switched back to the SCLite, but its because of one game. My wife is Japanese and plays Doubtusu no Mori. It's the only game she plays, but she's a bit intense about it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, I can get ACWW to run at a (just) acceptable speed on 4x on the SCDS, but bumping the speed to 4x in Doubutsu no Mori causes the game to hang just as actual gameplay is about to begin. On the default 3x setting, its unbearable, especially since we've got the SClite which plays both games like a store-bought cart.

If we weren't ACWW/Doubutsu players, I probably wouldn't have a single worry about the SCDS. SO its not like I'm trying to say I'm dissatisfied. However I don't understand why this thing would be slower than the SCLite, and it clearly is. You can change the default speed setting to 4x and eliminate most slowdowns and problems, but it creates a few new ones. Besides the Doubutsu game hanging, I also noticed that for me and my Ultra II, switching to 4x makes SM64DS break ... two white screens. I've only been able to play with the thing a little, because i had to make the switch back to the SCLite so my wife could go shake her trees.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I'm fine with it for now, because I know I'm just a divorce away from being a happy SCDS user. But I would be much happier if SCteam figured out how to stretch open that bottleneck and let this thing run like it should. Hopefully they will, sooner rather than later.


And I would also like to know how youre supposed to use this thing as a Superkey, cuz I plan to keep using my SCLite in slot2.


----------



## -EX- (Dec 24, 2006)

As I expected, this thing is nothing compared to DS-X, removable media will cause terrible slowdown and SC team are not smart enough to make 100% compatibility like DS-X has. FTL.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(-EX- @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> As I expected, this thing is nothing compared to DS-X, removable media will cause terrible slowdown and SC team are not smart enough to make 100% compatibility like DS-X has. FTL.




my SCLite uses removeable media and has no slowdown problems, and that's from Slot2. I'm sure the DS-X is a fine product, but for the cost, I think I'll be happy to sacrifice playability of one game until the SCDS is properly sorted out. Last I checked the latest firmware for DS-X doesn't even play ACWW/Doubutsu.


----------



## -EX- (Dec 24, 2006)

That's one game out of 780 releases. And it was playable in the previous firmware. Of course, it will be fixed in the next update.

I greatly enjoy my DS-X, no lags, everything works, you just copy a rom, no need to adjust speed or whatever, just copy it and you're ready to go!


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(-EX- @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> That's one game out of 780 releases. And it was playable in the previous firmware. Of course, it will be fixed in the next update.
> 
> I greatly enjoy my DS-X, no lags, everything works, you just copy a rom, no need to adjust speed or whatever, just copy it and you're ready to go!




that's good. I enjoy my $75.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, who cares. We buy what we like, for whatever reasons we have.


----------



## supo (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> Seems no one can answer the question as to if the Supercard DS will let you boot to a slot 2 device so could someone try using one of the Superkey backups that were released a week or two ago please? Just drag and drop one of them and try to run it from the Supercard DS with your slot 2 solution plugged in please.



I am able to boot the SC DS, and then running the PassCard 3 image I can boot my G6 lite in slot 2.  works like a charm.

I am unable to run Cooking Mama (release #560...two white screens) or Need For Speed Carbon (release #647...two black screens).  Please advise.


----------



## antwill (Dec 24, 2006)

I have been following this topic for a bit, and so far am happy that i decided to buy one off bamboogaming last Thursday. It seems that most of the games work well and only a few dont, but i have one question. Has anyone actually tried Megaman ZX? I read on the Supercard official forum that there was a problem with this rom and it caused problems with the supercards, so i wonder if they have fixed this problem. And now i play the waiting game....Thanks to all those that informed me with information and made me decide to get one.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(supo @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Dec 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems no one can answer the question as to if the Supercard DS will let you boot to a slot 2 device so could someone try using one of the Superkey backups that were released a week or two ago please? Just drag and drop one of them and try to run it from the Supercard DS with your slot 2 solution plugged in please.
> ...


Thanks for that. It is great news indeed. If you look back through this topic it says what to do in respect to the color screens you get. (Has something to do with card speed or wrong save type. I can't remember which produces which screen.)


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(supo @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Dec 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems no one can answer the question as to if the Supercard DS will let you boot to a slot 2 device so could someone try using one of the Superkey backups that were released a week or two ago please? Just drag and drop one of them and try to run it from the Supercard DS with your slot 2 solution plugged in please.
> ...



#560 - Cooking Mama *Plays / Saves fine*
#647 - Need For Speed Carbon Own the City *Plays / Saves fine*

on Kingston 1GB 4x FAT32
try downloading from another source.


----------



## antwill (Dec 24, 2006)

Also i have another question does this flashcart work with a 2GB micro SD card? I would think it does, but i'm not sure.


----------



## etenia (Dec 24, 2006)

I have supercard ds with a sandisk 1GB micro sd (normal, not high speed).

No slow downs, exept Animal Crossing seems to play a little bit slower (compared to my sisters animal crossing, wich is original).

Till now only Super Mario 64 does not work. When picking up the star from the very first bos, the game freezes. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## supo (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(p_mantis @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> #560 - Cooking Mama *Plays / Saves fine*
> #647 - Need For Speed Carbon Own the City *Plays / Saves fine*
> 
> on Kingston 1GB 4x FAT32
> try downloading from another source.



Are there any settings you had to change?  Did you have to run them through the SuperCard software?  I am trying to play them untouched, and I still get nothing.  Thank you!


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(antwill @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> Has anyone actually tried Megaman ZX? I read on the Supercard official forum that there was a problem with this rom and it caused problems with the supercards, so i wonder if they have fixed this problem. And now i play the waiting game....Thanks to all those that informed me with information and made me decide to get one.
> 
> 
> Megaman ZX plays and saves, in game movie plays perfectly no lag whatsoever.
> ...



Mine also freezes after bo-omb king. 
haven't tried with 3x speed setting

EDIT: still freezes at 3x speed.


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(supo @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> Are there any settings you had to change?Â Did you have to run them through the SuperCard software?Â I am trying to play them untouched, and I still get nothing.Â Thank you!



No, I'm using clean rom drag and drop.

Did you try downloading from other sources? 
The first rom I tried on SCDS was warioware touched! and it gives me white screen
then I tried downloading it again and it works, I think I got either a bad copy or a patched rom.
what brand of MicroSD did u use? try fiddling with the speed settings.


----------



## NeroMayCry (Dec 24, 2006)

Megaman ZX works clean!? Can't wait for this card! (Mine's in the mail right now.)

Though it sucks to hear that about Super Mario 64. Hopefully this will be fixed later. Patching it will probably work, though.


----------



## supo (Dec 24, 2006)

well I've tried the US/EUR/JAP releases, and all have the same effect.  I've tried both FAT and FAT32 file systems, and 3x/4x speed settings.  I am using a SanDisk 2GB microSD.


----------



## NeroMayCry (Dec 24, 2006)

Everyone hop over to using Kingston (Toshiba) nao.

Sandisk is giving nothing but problems.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Dec 24, 2006)

The freezing on the first star in SM64 is because of a bad dump. I cannot believe that particular dump is still doing the rounds.

either patch it or download a ready working copy.


----------



## etenia (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> The freezing on the first star in SM64 is because of a bad dump. I cannot believe that particular dump is still doing the rounds.
> 
> either patch it or download a ready working copy.



Ok, I will try that


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> The freezing on the first star in SM64 is because of a bad dump. I cannot believe that particular dump is still doing the rounds.
> 
> either patch it or download a ready working copy.



I'm pretty sure I'm using the latest dump v1.1.
never heard of bad dumps of SM64DS are you sure it was a bad dump not a bug fix?

Anyhoo, using the patching software gives me a dual white screen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: nevermind, just got the working copy yay! thanks sidneyyoung


----------



## etenia (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, used an other one (clean) and it workes (so far so good). I just beat the bomb bos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks

Edit: second bos (wich froze the last time), still not freezing. Thanks for the tip. I will delete the bad dump


----------



## ensis (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi everybody!

How can I see what dump I'm using? There's a specific program?

Where can I find different dump of the same rom?


----------



## supo (Dec 24, 2006)

I still cannot get Cooking Mama or Need for Speed to work.  Can someone please help?  I've verified that I am using clean/good dumps.  Cooking Mama works if I patch it, I'd like to make sure I'm not doing something wrong though.


----------



## ahsan (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting a few Supercard DS's and i'm either gonna get them from Bamboogaming.com or Gameyeeeah.com. I don't know much about either of the two sellers, (apart from the fact they are both CHEAP) and i just want to know if they are reputable or have good customer service.

Has anyone ever previously bought from Gameyeeeah.com, and if so, were they good to work with?
And do you know roughly what the shipping cost would be for a Supercard DS to the UK?

I've also heard a few good things about Bamboogaming.com, but apparently thier shipping takes forever. 

Can anyone recommend either of these two websites?

Thanx


----------



## antwill (Dec 25, 2006)

Its good to hear about Megaman, the problem that it had with the slot 2 supercards was after playing it and turning it off the supercard became non responsive, im glad it works on this one. And I dont really mind about Animal Crossing slow downs as i have the original anyway. 
Now i really cant wait for my 1GB card and Supercard DS to ship, it seems as though its taking forever. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(ahsan @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a few Supercard DS's and i'm either gonna get them from Bamboogaming.com or Gameyeeeah.com. I don't know much about either of the two sellers, (apart from the fact they are both CHEAP) and i just want to know if they are reputable or have good customer service.
> 
> Has anyone ever previously bought from Gameyeeeah.com, and if so, were they good to work with?
> And do you know roughly what the shipping cost would be for a Supercard DS to the UK?
> ...


Read through this thread (link). Gives opinions on their prices/shipping/shipping time/customer service/etc.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 26, 2006)

QUOTE(etenia @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> I have supercard ds with a sandisk 1GB micro sd (normal, not high speed).
> 
> No slow downs, exept Animal Crossing seems to play a little bit slower (compared to my sisters animal crossing, wich is original).
> 
> Till now only Super Mario 64 does not work. When picking up the star from the very first bos, the game freezes. Anyone else having this problem?



How does Portrait of Ruin work for you?


----------



## OSM.Ryan2 (Dec 26, 2006)

If someone could check it it works for the new Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker (J) rom that would be wonderful.


----------



## antwill (Dec 26, 2006)

@Katalyst, i have ordered from Bamboogaming.com, they are very cheap, and shipped the same day that they recieved my paypal money, i have yet to recieve it but it has only been 3 days so i should get it by friday or perhaps a bit later. Sorry i cant tell you much but they do ship really fast and email you telling you when your orders shipped and a tracking number.

Also i have another question, can anyone tell me if NES games work on the Supercard DS without homebrew like the other supercards, or if you need homebrew for it to work, or if nes emulator even works on supercard DS?


----------



## kakawerk (Dec 26, 2006)

QUOTE(OSM.Ryan2 @ Dec 26 2006 said:


> If someone could check it it works for the new Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker (J) rom that would be wonderful.




The rom works =)  with 2Mbit save but i dunno if it saves correctly or not, the game is real good looking for a ds game


----------



## jahablon (Dec 26, 2006)

Isn't there anyone who has tried the A-Data 1GB/2GB card? They are supposed to be the fastest things on the market for an reasonable price. I have a Sandisk MicroSD Ultra II 2GB, but I can't format it because windows can't complete the format. Note that I do not own a scds(one), so it's not a bug from the supercard causing this. I'm thinking about sending the microsd back and getting an kingston/a-data instead, but I would need some detailed information about how severe this problem with the Ultra II card. So if some kind person who owns a scds(one)+Sandisk UltraII could be kind to write about his/hers impressions, I think this would be of great interest for those who thinking about buying a scds. 

I have not decided yet if I'm disappointed with the UltraII or not, would like to have some solid information first.


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 26, 2006)

The Ultra 2 is the same speed as most normal TF cards (Kingston, Toshiba)
The normal Sandisk cards are very slow, bit of a ripoff IMHO


----------



## rtype88 (Dec 26, 2006)

So am I right in thinking this looks like the slot-1 solution to get?


----------



## H8TR (Dec 26, 2006)

From what I see, this is the one to get. You can wait for the M3 Simply should be at Divineo.cn on Thursday the 28th. The Supercard DS (ONE) technically has 100% compatibility (excluding download play) as long as you have the following.

1. Make sure you have a good Micro SD (TF) card. (Large size 512 MB or more, Fast, Good build quailty) 
2. Make sure you Save types are right
3. Get good Rom dumps

Once my money is in my Paypal account, I'll be picking one of these up.


----------



## jono_ (Dec 26, 2006)

and homebrew?


----------



## ambitous21 (Dec 26, 2006)

would I be able to use a 256mb microSD ??

i am reallllyyyy low on cash.. its the only one i can afford..
or would that be totally useless?


----------



## grayswan (Dec 26, 2006)

I ordered my supercard DS from Supercardstore.com but they aren't shipping till the 29th. Could anyone that's ordered from there give me an idea of how long it would take the card to ship to Massachusetts. Any rough ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## antwill (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> would I be able to use a 256mb microSD ??
> 
> i am reallllyyyy low on cash.. its the only one i can afford..
> or would that be totally useless?



I would suggest you waiting to get a 512mb card, as you would be able to fit more, if you have to get a 256mb card you can expect to fit say both pokemon games on it before its full, or roughly 4 of the latest games as they are around 64mb.


----------



## ssj4android (Dec 27, 2006)

How about download play on the DS slot cards? Do any of them have complete support for it?


----------



## H8TR (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(antwill @ Dec 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > would I be able to use a 256mb microSD ??
> ...



Correction, each Pokemon game (referring to Diamond & Pearl) are 128 MB so only one would fit on a 256 MB Micro SD card. You need to save data for the OS and save files.


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(grayswan @ Dec 26 2006 said:


> I ordered my supercard DS from Supercardstore.com but they aren't shipping till the 29th. Could anyone that's ordered from there give me an idea of how long it would take the card to ship to Massachusetts. Any rough ideas would be greatly appreciated.


I've done the same and from what someone on this board told me, I should probably expect it on the 2nd. That'd be pretty awesome being that that's only one business day (two if you're including the 29th as one). I'm in GA btw. I'll post whenever I receive mine.


----------



## tehcamel (Dec 27, 2006)

...

delete if possible, i replied to the wrong thread.


----------



## lexus-8 (Dec 27, 2006)

hey, could you guys post more pics please


----------



## lexus-8 (Dec 27, 2006)

oh and a little rating outta 10
thanks


----------



## grayswan (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(grayswan @ Dec 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered my supercard DS from Supercardstore.com but they aren't shipping till the 29th. Could anyone that's ordered from there give me an idea of how long it would take the card to ship to Massachusetts. Any rough ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> ...




Thanks. Yeah my 1GB kingston micro SD came today AND I just upgraded my PSP to 3.02 OE-B so I can play PS1 games. As soon as my Supercard comes I'll be all set. Good time for handhelds.


----------



## antwill (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> Correction, each Pokemon game (referring to Diamond & Pearl) are 128 MB so only one would fit on a 256 MB Micro SD card. You need to save data for the OS and save files.


Thanks for that, i knew they were 128mb but as i dont have a supercard i forgot about the OS and space for save files


----------



## jocka (Dec 27, 2006)

striptease! (found on winsunx.com)

insight views of  Supercard DS(ONE) and R4:

Supercard DS(One): Actel ProASIC3 A3P250 VOG100 0640 and 24VD033280-20 flash?ram?? battery
http://www.winsunx.com/images/sc1.jpg

versus

R4: ATF01 0648
http://www.winsunx.com/images/r4.jpg


seems to me: they are NOT the same SLOT-1 versions...

edit:
images removed due to Copyright issues and Forum Rule
"When posting multiple large images in a post, consider linking to the images remotely rather than using the


----------



## Nocturno (Dec 27, 2006)

wow,, R4 looks so simple..


----------



## ambitous21 (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(antwill @ Dec 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> ...




well i dont mind about the size. I already checked and I can put like 5 games i want there.
All i need to know is that is it playable?
like if its playable and it runs fine then i'm good with it


----------



## antwill (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry i cant help you there ambitous21, i dont have a supercard, nor do i have 256mb, im getting a 1 gb sandisk, pity i read that kingston isnt having problems after ordering a normal sandisk. I could buy a 1 gb kingston but im hoping that 2 gb works, although what would i do with my other one?


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow. I grabbed a 1GB Kingston a week ago and was somewhat disappointed because I didn't get a Sandisk, which had reported write speeds higher than the Kingston's. I didn't really care too much since I got a good price on it, but now from what I'm reading, it looks like the Kingston is performing better with the SCDS. Double win


----------



## rtype88 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hmmmm, I wonder why the supercard has a battery.

That sucks about the sandisk not being too great I just bought a regular 1gig, but it only cost me 20euro so I can't be too mad.

I'll probably order mine tonight from supercardstore.


----------



## H8TR (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> Wow. I grabbed a 1GB Kingston a week ago and was somewhat disappointed because I didn't get a Sandisk, which had reported write speeds higher than the Kingston's. I didn't really care too much since I got a good price on it, but now from what I'm reading, it looks like the Kingston is performing better with the SCDS. Double winÂ


Does a write speed really matter that much? I Mean the card is read from, not written to except for saves.


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 27, 2006)

1) Kingston is much faster than Sandisk (almost 2x as fast)
2) speed readings are dependent on the reader you are using (fast cards often aren't read properly in older readers so appear slow)
3) the speed of the card doesn't matter in most games
4) most slot 1 devices have huge problems reading/writing to the faster cards

Yes you would be better with the Sandisk, but only because it's REALLY slow.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 27, 2006)

What I'm wondering is this:

Should I stick to the Supercard Lite or put down some bones to make my Supercard interface *really* pretty? 

All those screens are really tempting me...


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> 1) Kingston is much faster than Sandisk (almost 2x as fast)
> 2) speed readings are dependent on the reader you are using (fast cards often aren't read properly in older readers so appear slow)
> 3) the speed of the card doesn't matter in most games
> 4) most slot 1 devices have huge problems reading/writing to the faster cards
> ...




So, Sarah, are you saying that, for instance, my plain vanilla Sandisk card would work better in my SCDS than my UltraII??? I've got one of each but assumed the UltraII would be better.


----------



## Gamesphere (Dec 27, 2006)

Can you use your .SAV from SC lite. I dnt want to start my games over again...

How is the Menu or GUI?


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> Does a write speed really matter that much? I Mean the card is read from, not written to except for saves.


Read speeds are generally pretty high and always higher than the write speeds. So it's not often you'd have to keep an eye out for those speeds. But like sarah said, a lot of readers aren't capable of handling really high speeds, which would explain why a slower card (based on read/write speeds) works better sometimes in the SCDS.


----------



## Sigma83 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Greatly appreciate all the effort going into reviewing this new slot 1.  I ordered mine last night as it sounds like the majority of DS games work, has ability to play movies, mp3's, browse images very nicely and it's so convinient.  Not sure why the supercardone has a battery in it, but it doesn't really concern me.  Don't our motherboards have battteries in them as well?  

I just have one question, what would I have to get in addition to this supercardone to allow me to use the Browser?  I would like to stay with the supercard brand.  If perhaps anyone could link me to a couple items that'd be fantastic. 

Thanks again, and I'll do my part testing out a few things when I receive it in 3-5 bus days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Cheers!


----------



## dl1955 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi guys,

I should be getting my Ds one soon.  What EXACT microsd card is recommended by you guys testing?   I was going to get an ultraII 2gb microsd but see that Kingston is better?  

What do you guys recommend?  
Thanks!!


----------



## mecharse (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> I just have one question, what would I have to get in addition to this supercardone to allow me to use the Browser?Â I would like to stay with the supercard brand.


Any slot-2 Supercard, excluding the Rumble versions (which lack the memory required to run the browser). If you're only looking to use the browser, get either the SC Lite (for a DS Lite) or the SC MiniSD (for an original DS) just because they don't stick out. If you want to run DS games and homebrew from the Slot-2 card, the Supercard CF has slightly better performance in that area. And if you want to play GBA games as well, might be worth looking into the M3 series.


----------



## dl1955 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi guys!

What card do you guy EXACTLY recommend for the DS one?  I was going to buy an UltraII but see the Kingston is also good.
I thought that high speed cards are best but I now read that slow cards are better..  Sorry but can someone clarify and tell me which card is best?
Thank you so much.


----------



## sWampyone (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Gamesphere @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> Can you use your .SAV from SC lite. I dnt want to start my games over again...
> 
> How is the Menu or GUI?




The saves work fine.


The gui is moonshell, so it's pretty good, has a few quirks I don't like.   It's super easy to launch a game by mistake while using the menus with the touch screen, I'd like them make you double click to launch, or even throw up a box asking if you wanted to launch.  An Icon only mode would also be nice where you could see dozens of games on the screen at once.


----------



## Sigma83 (Dec 27, 2006)

Can someone explain to me what it means when people say they're worried certain roms will brick their ds?  Is it possible for a .nds file to be malware and actually trash your ds?  Is this only a risk if you've flashed your firmware and not if you're simply using a slot 1 card?

Thanks

EDIT:  Also, does the supercard ds one allow you to watch movies on it?


----------



## antwill (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(dl1955 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> What card do you guy EXACTLY recommend for the DS one?Â I was going to buy an UltraII but see the Kingston is also good.
> I thought that high speed cards are best but I now read that slow cards are better..Â Sorry but can someone clarify and tell me which card is best?
> Thank you so much.



That issue has been brought up alot on this topic, i suggest you search through it, as sarah99 has said a slower card will probably work best, so a normal sandisk is what people have reccomended. Next time, use the search and you didnt need to post twice someone would have answered your question when they get online.


----------



## Max Steele (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(supo @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> I still cannot get Cooking Mama or Need for Speed to work.Â Can someone please help?Â I've verified that I am using clean/good dumps.Â Cooking Mama works if I patch it, I'd like to make sure I'm not doing something wrong though.


Cooking Mama works fine without using patching using 1GB Sandisk and the latest firmware. 

I was a bit worried when I was hearing problems with Sandisk but using it is quite fine apart from some 'delayed' white screens as AI was talking about ealier.


----------



## antwill (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Can someone explain to me what it means when people say they're worried certain roms will brick their ds? Is it possible for a .nds file to be malware and actually trash your ds? Is this only a risk if you've flashed your firmware and not if you're simply using a slot 1 card?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Also, does the supercard ds one allow you to watch movies on it?



Well the whole issue of Bricked DS' started when a hacker added a virus to a Homebrew picture viewer when people used this on their DS they found that it no longer worked, however there are many sites that can help you unbrick it should this happen. Although if you stick to well used, trusted Rom or homebrew sites.

Also yes the Supercard DS does allow you to play movies as its moonshell, although they are not MPEG or AVI files, they are DPG i believe. But dont worry, on the supercard website, you can get a version of moonshell with files that allow you to encode files to DPG.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 28, 2006)

This is a great thread (should be sticky).  I learned more here than any manual would have taught me.  Kudos to those of you who tested & reviewed (ancient_imhotep & sarah99)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .  I have the card & w/o you guys being so thorough, I wouldn't have figured out half this stuff in a long while.  MUCH APPRECIATED  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  The only thing I didn't read in these last 26 pages was: Anyone test the ROMS by leaving them zipped (for saving space)?  I'm at work & cannot test w/ mine right now.  I'm also unclear if the SCSD save files work by just renaming them to the shorter name with the ~ in it?


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> So, Sarah, are you saying that, for instance, my plain vanilla Sandisk card would work better in my SCDS than my UltraII??? I've got one of each but assumed the UltraII would be better.



The only problems I have seen with the DS1 are from people using high speed micro SD memory.
IMHO you can't go wrong with the slow but reliable Sandisk.


----------



## Sigma83 (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(antwill @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain to me what it means when people say they're worried certain roms will brick their ds? Is it possible for a .nds file to be malware and actually trash your ds? Is this only a risk if you've flashed your firmware and not if you're simply using a slot 1 card?
> ...



Thank you for the reply!  I downloaded the DPG conversion software from supercard's site, hopefully tha'ts pretty straight forward.  If it's against forum policy to post links to roms I understand, but would anyone be willing to hint where bouts I should be looking?  To be honest, I found 10 torrents, each with 50 roms, totaling the first 500 games.  Doesn't appear to be any complaints in the comments about bricking so I am pretty confident their safe.  At first I thought it was just homebrew stuff that was malicious, but apparently there's a .nds file out there too?

You mentioned there's some good sites to help you unbrick your DS, is there a site explaining how it could be done if you haven't flashed your DS and only used the supercard?

Thanks again, this thread is a 10/10.


----------



## jocka (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> The only problems I have seen with the DS1 are from people using high speed micro SD memory.
> IMHO you can't go wrong with the slow but reliable Sandisk.



hmm, but supercard-team promised: 

6. Blue-Light engine included. Support High speed flash memory card without any slow down.

perhaps this will be a future-firmware "option" than?
Looking at their SC SD mini and SC lite, you need highspeed there for best results in compatibility.

we will have to wait and see..


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > So, Sarah, are you saying that, for instance, my plain vanilla Sandisk card would work better in my SCDS than my UltraII??? I've got one of each but assumed the UltraII would be better.
> ...




Well I tried it out last night ... and while the standard Sandisk did actually play ACWW a smidge smoother on 3x than the Ultra II did on 3x, there were tradeoffs. And perhaps more importantly, the SCDS is still sitting idle today and I'm still using the SCLite.

The best performance overall that I've seen on my SCDS so far is running the Ultra II on 4x. Most stuff I tried worked fine this way, including that stupid Castlvania DoS video which has nothing to do with anything except its beautiful to see it run perfectly. But 4x also caused some games to break, and one of these was my wife's Doubtutsu no Mori, which is the only game she plays. No Doubutsu is a deal breaker for us, and my wife's no techie. So we were stuck on 3x with the UltraII which sucked.

With the regular Sandisk, I could not bump the SD speed to 4x on any of the games I tried, though games ran slightly better on 3x with the regular Sandisk card than the UltraII ran on 3x. Kind of a double-edged sword really. 

I'm sorry to be a voice of dissent, but this thing was supposed to be a move upwards, not lateral and/or slightly backwards. The SCDS1, as is, performs considerably worse overall than the SCLite, and that's all there is to it. Its nice that its running clean roms, but I can't see where that has made any difference to me when using it. I am hopeful that we see a fix for its firmware and/or the moonshell-based OS, whatever it is that's causing it to read and run data even slower than its predecessor. But until that happens, I'm glad I've still got my SClite.


----------



## Killermech (Dec 28, 2006)

Im sorry if this has been answered already (browsing through 26 pages with the ds browser is not an ideal choice lol). But does the different cards have any impact on dpg movieplaying regarding speed? Or does every card run dpg files just fine? (mostly wondering about the regular sandisk micro sd brand).


----------



## H8TR (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Im sorry if this has been answered already (browsing through 26 pages with the ds browser is not an ideal choice lol). But does the different cards have any impact on dpg movieplaying regarding speed? Or does every card run dpg files just fine? (mostly wondering about the regular sandisk micro sd brand).


It shouldn't affect the speed of movie playing. Or at least very little. (Maybe only on large files 100MB+)


----------



## Aerquos (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(antwill @ Dec 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 28 2006 said:
> ...


I'm positive all we can say is Google for roms. Getting roms from torrent files should be fine. There is always the risk of a bad seeder though. Also homebrew files are .nds files not just roms. There are sometimes bad "nuked" dumps of games that you should be aware of. I'm positive that there is a bad Super Mario 64 dump that was mention before on this thread that freezes when you get to the first boss. Some of the dumps can possibly brick you DS if you did NOT flash your ds. 
The DS has to be flashed in order for it to be unbricked. Nonflashed ds's cannot be unbricked. Flashing is mostly used as a safety precaution.


----------



## Sigma83 (Dec 28, 2006)

So just to make it perfectly clear, there is no way to unbrick an unflashed DS?  So it's worth the risk of bricking it just to flash it so you can salvage your bricked ds?  Also, the supercard would in turn be bricked as well, anyway to recover this?  Once you flash it, will the supercard ds one work perfectly fine on it?


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> So just to make it perfectly clear, there is no way to unbrick an unflashed DS?Â So it's worth the risk of bricking it just to flash it so you can salvage your bricked ds?Â


In the few months that I've been here, I haven't seen one report of anyone running into The Bricker. There are other ways to brick a DS accidentally without malware, but it's quite rare. At this point the most likely way to brick your DS is to flash it without knowing what you are doing and screw it up.

Flashme is not a good choice if you want slot 1 and slot 2 carts, as it will automatically boot the slot 2 cart first. If you want to use a slot 1 card as a NoPass to start the slot 2 cart, unflashed is the way to go.


----------



## zatelli (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> 1) Kingston is much faster than Sandisk (almost 2x as fast)
> 2) speed readings are dependent on the reader you are using (fast cards often aren't read properly in older readers so appear slow)
> 3) the speed of the card doesn't matter in most games
> 4) most slot 1 devices have huge problems reading/writing to the faster cards
> ...



Just to contribute with my two cents, I've found some info from ezflash team's homepage that supports sarah99's statements.
ezflash

That also explains why most games won't work using 5X speed setting, most certainly because the TF card is running at a speed which is too slow at 5X.
It would be safe to assume that depending on how fast your microsd is , you should either force slower cards to run at higher speeds (2X), while it would be safer to slow them down a bit if , for instance, you've got a fast Sandisk Ultra II  (4X).


----------



## Sigma83 (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > So just to make it perfectly clear, there is no way to unbrick an unflashed DS?Â So it's worth the risk of bricking it just to flash it so you can salvage your bricked ds?Â
> ...



Thanks for the reply.  I just have a tendency to have to learn things the hard way so just trying to be cautious with all this.  Is there anything that can scan the .NDS files to see if they have malicious code in them?

Thanks again everyone, great thread.


----------



## astonius (Dec 29, 2006)

This maybe a novice question, but how does playing games such as Metroid Prime Hunters on a Supercard affect online play?  Are you still able to play online multiplayer or does Nintendo check to make sure you have a genuine copy of the game?


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Gamesphere @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> Can you use your .SAV from SC lite. I dnt want to start my games over again...



Yes, I've had no problem with keeping/using any of my saves from SC Lite...

Only one that hasn't seemed to work was Castlevania - Portrait of Ruin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I had 1000% completion, mastered all subweapons, etc. on that too... About the only thing I didn't have was Old Axe Armor =/

BTW, to all those with Sandisk Ultra II microSD cards... Use 3x by default, even with this fast card... A lot of games don't work unless you use 3x, sadly.

You can use 4x on some to make them run smoother, but I am not sure of the extent of using this for most games, whether they'll crash in-game or not.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, I've had another (bigger) problem with my SC DS... 

Sometimes, when a game crashes, and I turn off my DS Lite, then boot it up again, it doesn't start the SC, it stays on the DS title/logo screen that says "Touch the touch screen to continue".

Anyone else getting this problem?

[Edit] My SC DS isn't working at all now... Maybe I should get it replaced - Perhaps it has bad contact points? =/


----------



## Max Steele (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Gamesphere @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you use your .SAV from SC lite. I dnt want to start my games over again...
> ...


Castlevania does not work (well) trying to open or close the menu it often freezes. I've tried it at different speeds but still no luck.

I think there was a bad batch of SC's with a bad board if I remember correctly so maybe yours is one of these.


----------



## antwill (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> Also, I've had another (bigger) problem with my SC DS...
> 
> Sometimes, when a game crashes, and I turn off my DS Lite, then boot it up again, it doesn't start the SC, it stays on the DS title/logo screen that says "Touch the touch screen to continue".
> 
> ...



Can you remember what game you had been playing, as this is exactly like what happened to some supercard users after playing megaman zx a couple of month ago on the old supercards, mini and normal sd versions. Or it could be a bad dump, that bricked it, im not sure, but tell us the last game you played so we could try to stay clear of it, incase its the rom that caused this.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: TO ALL THOSE AFRAID OF YOUR DS BEING BRICKED OR SUPERCARD BEING BRICKED, all is not lost, i stumbled upon a site with instructions to unbrick DS and Supercard. You can find it here.


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't think that my DS is bricked... But it might be the SuperCard.

I don't know, if I still can't get it working tomorrow, I'm gonna call the place that I got it from and see if I can get an exchange or something.

And FYI, it was Over The Hedge: Hammy Goes Nuts! (my brother was the one that last played it - when it was working)


----------



## antwill (Dec 29, 2006)

Just a thought mystic-homer, maybe the battery on your Supercard DS is drained. I dont know if its possible as i dont have one yet. But that could be the reason.


----------



## Madrigal (Dec 29, 2006)

This new SC isn't looking too good. I was thinking to pick one up when I go to China next week, but now I think I'll just get the R4 instead. Too bad because the menu looks the nicest of all of them.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Max Steele @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> I think there was a bad batch of SC's with a bad board if I remember correctly so maybe yours is one of these.


Is this confirmed? Where did you hear this?


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, it's not bricked...

It works, sometimes... >_>

It just doesn't work for a little while after a game has recently crashed... Gotta give it time :/

Question: What settings are you guys using to play Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam on SC DS? 

Clean rom on both 3x and 4x SD speeds aren't working... My save type is right (I think), so it's not that.

Does patching it in the program work (Super mode)? And if so, both Trim and Restart on? Or just one or the other?

And also any info related to getting an SC Lite Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin save working on SC DS would be good...

That's about the only save that I transferred that's not working :/


----------



## cgrieves (Dec 29, 2006)

I got my SC DS today and get similar behaviour- using a Toshiba 1GB microSD (SDC-01G-T) and brand new DS Lite. Half the time it hangs with a white screen just after the DS title and logo disappear, the other half I get an error "No Found SD Card! Please Turn off NDS!" (sic). 

I find if I remove the SC DS, go to system settings, and change the DS startup mode, reboot, then change it back and reboot, it will sometimes get to the Moonshell (usually hangs at the black error message screen), but even if I do get in, as soon as I select a ROM -in fact, as soon as I browse to a directory containing ROMs- it freezes. And when I reboot, I get either the white screen or the "No found...etc" message.

I've tried FAT, FAT32, SD card speeds of 3,4 and 5 the few times I've managed to get that far! 

Disappointing. So what do you guys reckon- incompatible SD card (I thought it was a good idea to spend a few more quid and get a branded model), or borked Supercard??


----------



## Sigma83 (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(cgrieves @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> I got my SC DS today and get similar behaviour- using a Toshiba 1GB microSD (SDC-01G-T) and brand new DS Lite. Half the time it hangs with a white screen just after the DS title and logo disappear, the other half I get an error "No Found SD Card! Please Turn off NDS!" (sic).
> 
> I find if I remove the SC DS, go to system settings, and change the DS startup mode, reboot, then change it back and reboot, it will sometimes get to the Moonshell (usually hangs at the black error message screen), but even if I do get in, as soon as I select a ROM -in fact, as soon as I browse to a directory containing ROMs- it freezes. And when I reboot, I get either the white screen or the "No found...etc" message.
> 
> ...



You guys are freakin me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  How is it that there are such mixed reviews on this card?  Does using a kingston micro (which I do have) make that much of a difference?   How much room for error is there when u first get it?


----------



## Don_K (Dec 29, 2006)

I also got one of the bad supercard DS One's - it will play for a little while and then hangs - once it freezes it tries to boot and I either get 2 white screens or the DS telling me  there is no card. I contacted the place I bought it and they are sending a replacement, and luckily it's in texas - not china, so that should save me some time. So far all the games I've tested freeze at some random point and I've tested it wit 3 microSD cards - two kingston and 1 sandisk - all 1 gig. I've also formatted them all as both FAT16 and FAT32 and have ruled that out a potential problem. An interesting note is although I bought both kingston's at the same time and place one is made in japan (toshiba OEM, I think) and the other one is made in Taiwan - does anyone know the difference?

I will keep you posted with my success or lack-thereof in  getting this resolved.

Don_K


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 29, 2006)

Just found the new DS1 loader v1.1
http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/3529bee967/

Castlevania POR seems to work perfectly, no slowdown, no crashes
Metroid Prime Hunters loads up no problems
Metroid Prime Pinball no longer has music stutters

It also auto detects the microSD card speed (30x with my Kingston 512MB)
A few new functions as well on the Options menu (Auto speed, GBA, Superkey)

Brilliant!

PS. use at own risk!


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> Just found the new DS1 loader v1.1
> 
> Castlevania POR seems to work perfectly, no slowdown, no crashes
> Metroid Prime Hunters loads up no problems
> ...




huh? where? tell! now! grunt!


----------



## cgrieves (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> You guys are freakin me out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well according to this:

NinjaPassX9 Wiki

The SD-C01G is supported by the Ninjapass X9 and is an x60 card, so I think my SC DS is a dud as the hardware in both is supposed to be identical. Bum. Now to try and get a replacement, which is a shame as Cheapmod.net got it delivered to me so damn quickly.

I'd say ignore this sort of issue (hardware failure) up to a point. Supercard aren't Intel, this is a new product, and sometimes one can expect hardware niggles early in the product's life cycle. As far as I can tell, if you get a DS1 that works, they work well. Just make sure of the vendor's returns policy before you buy one.


----------



## cgrieves (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> huh? where? tell! now! grunt!




Check out:

SCDev review with link to v1.1

Didn't help me though, still won't boot up. Double Bum.


----------



## rtype88 (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> Just found the new DS1 loader v1.1
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/3529bee967/
> 
> Castlevania POR seems to work perfectly, no slowdown, no crashes
> ...


Sarah, Thou hast convinced me, 

Bought'd!


----------



## Maxxpower (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, the new firmware actually fixed any compatibility problems I had with the card.  Final Fantasy III and many other games that would not work before on my 1 gig Sandisk now work, so I'm extremely happy with my purchase now.


----------



## NeroMayCry (Dec 29, 2006)

What exactly is the performance difference between FAT and FAT32? When playing with FAT everything was fine except for CV: PoR. I recalled someone using FAT 32 and getting it to play flawlessly on their 1GB Kingston (my microSD card too). I then reformatted my card to be FAT32. The first time I booted it up, it locked up on loading a game. The second, it played CV: PoR just about flawlessly. The third time, it froze again. Then it corrupted by Megaman ZX .nds file. Then it started to fail in finding the SD card.

I formatted back to FAT and then installed the v1.1 OS. Everything worked swell again, and in some cases even better due to the detected SD speeds. (I could now get the PoR intro FMV to run.) However, when going back to PoR it was just as glitchy as ever. This is a CLEAN ROM btw.

Any tips to get maximum performance? (Please note I'm using a DS Phat, and I have no idea how that effects gameplay, though it really shouldn't.)

EDIT: I also noticed that after v1.1 was installed my loading times have somewhat increased. Before that the game started just a split second after I tapped it. Now it gives me a "Wait. Gaming loading" pop-up for about 2 seconds.


----------



## Sigma83 (Dec 29, 2006)

What is the DS1 loader v1.1?  http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/3529bee967/

Is it an updated OS?  If so, why isn't it available for download here: http://eng.supercard.cn/soft_scdsone.htm

Thanks


----------



## Max Steele (Dec 29, 2006)

Jesus everything is confusing now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About the bad SC I think I read it in this thread. Of course I guess you could email or check the Super Card website if they put a press release.


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 30, 2006)

Haven't read anything about a bad batch of SC's...

And my guess is even if this is true, they wouldn't put it on the site 'cause they're trying to sell SC's, not make people scared to buy


----------



## NeroMayCry (Dec 30, 2006)

Wait, what!?

I told it to auto detect my SD speed and all it gave me was a white screen, some jibberish in what I'm guessing is hex, and the words " Too slow! Won't work with Supercard DS!"

This is with Kingston 1GB btw.


----------



## kenfrenzy (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(NeroMayCry @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> Wait, what!?
> 
> I told it to auto detect my SD speed and all it gave me was a white screen, some jibberish in what I'm guessing is hex, and the words " Too slow! Won't work with Supercard DS!"
> 
> This is with Kingston 1GB btw.




Thats what I got when I did it (same card).. but games run fine at 3x speed for me... eh?


----------



## Silencer- (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> Just found the new DS1 loader v1.1
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/3529bee967/
> 
> Castlevania POR seems to work perfectly, no slowdown, no crashes
> ...




Metroid Prime Pinball still has sound clutters
POR still hangs after few minutes of gameplay

It Autodetects my Kingston with 2x speed only, saying, that it wont work with SCDS...lol


Cheers

Silencer


----------



## Don_K (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(NeroMayCry @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> Wait, what!?
> 
> I told it to auto detect my SD speed and all it gave me was a white screen, some jibberish in what I'm guessing is hex, and the words " Too slow! Won't work with Supercard DS!"
> 
> This is with Kingston 1GB btw.



What country is your microSD from  - Japan or Taiwan?


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 30, 2006)

It auto-detects my Sandisk Ultra II at 5x, but most games won't run at this speed, lol.

3x seems to work okay, but even with the 1.1, PoR still has problems at Wind's menu of tasks - the touch screen just blacks out.


----------



## FifthE1ement (Dec 30, 2006)

Lol, if you want to see what all of the new slot 1 devices look like under the hood and to see if they really are shared technology check out this site:

http://www.moddz.com

FifthE1ement


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> What is the DS1 loader v1.1?  http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/3529bee967/
> 
> Is it an updated OS?  If so, why isn't it available for download here: http://eng.supercard.cn/soft_scdsone.htm
> 
> Thanks



because it's experimental!

and a bit more experimenting gives more results

Auto detect microSD card speed 30x with Kingston 512MB
Castlevania POR seems to work perfectly, no slowdown, no chashes
Metroid Prime Hunters loads up no problems
Metroid Prime Pinball no longer has music stutters

Auto detect microSD card speed 5x with Sandisk 1 GB
CastleVania POR still crashes and slowdowns
Metroid Prime Pinball still has music stutters

looks like performance is microSD card dependent.


----------



## p_mantis (Dec 30, 2006)

Tested v1.1 with Kingston 1 GB and got the following result:

- SD Speed detection: 30
- Castlevania POR: No longer crashes.
- Metroid Prime Pinball: Still has sound lags, slightly improved.
- ACWW: Still slow on loading outside world.


----------



## Silencer- (Dec 30, 2006)

I`m working with 2 Kingston 1GB Micro-SD Cards...both from Taiwan, backside number 30785-001-A00LF. The Autodetection of v1.1 say they are to slow and will not work....strange...i`ll buy a another 512MB Card today, to test if the problem persist. I absolutely would like to play Castlevania - PoR. Damn it.

I read on R4DS it runs without any problems? To bad my ordered one isnt here yet.


Silencer


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> because it's experimental!
> 
> and a bit more experimenting gives more results
> 
> ...



Thanks sarah99, I've already concluded this some posts before (post #296)


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Silencer- @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> I`m working with 2 Kingston 1GB Micro-SD Cards...both from Taiwan, backside number 30785-001-A00LF. The Autodetection of v1.1 say they are to slow and will not work....strange...i`ll buy a another 512MB Card today, to test if the problem persist. I absolutely would like to play Castlevania - PoR. Damn it.



Kingston Taiwan do not appear to be Toshiba cards and are considered to be a big pile of pooh (by some)
Kingston Japan are Toshiba cards and just about the best you can get (allegedly)

Lucky that the Taiwan sourced cards appear to be fairly rare in the UK (what country did you buy it in?)


----------



## grayswan (Dec 30, 2006)

Has anyone who ordered from supercardstore and was waiting for theirs to be shipped out on the 29th received a confirmation email?


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(grayswan @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> Has anyone who ordered from supercardstore and was waiting for theirs to be shipped out on the 29th received a confirmation email?


Nothing as of yet, but I did email them inquiring about it. If I get something back, I'll post.


----------



## NeroMayCry (Dec 30, 2006)

My Kingston says its assembled in Japan on the box. (Has asian lettering and stuff on the box.)


----------



## ambitous21 (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(grayswan @ Dec 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone who ordered from supercardstore and was waiting for theirs to be shipped out on the 29th received a confirmation email?
> ...


me too
i was waiting and a bit unpatient, then i emailed chris.
hope to get a good response..


----------



## Silencer- (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Silencer- @ Dec 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m working with 2 Kingston 1GB Micro-SD Cards...both from Taiwan, backside number 30785-001-A00LF. The Autodetection of v1.1 say they are to slow and will not work....strange...i`ll buy a another 512MB Card today, to test if the problem persist. I absolutely would like to play Castlevania - PoR. Damn it.
> ...



I bought them in Germany. To bad that the Taiwan-Cards are pure crap. I have to get another ones then. PoR is the ONLY game that doesnt work...lol... to bad its the ONLY game i was looking forward to play..  %&$"$§%


Cheers


Silencer


----------



## helpme (Dec 30, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to disable the clock screensaver in the GUI  thanks


----------



## Tokas (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(helpme @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> can anyone tell me how to disable the clock screensaver in the GUIÂ thanks



Yeah, I really hope the next update can disable that damn screensaver.


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 30, 2006)

delete the 3 clk files in the plugin directory


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 30, 2006)

Got a reply back:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Subject*: Your SuperCard DS ONE order has been delayed
> 
> Hi!
> There was an earthquake in Taiwan on the day my delivery left there and there has been no word from the SuperCard team since.Â Although no damage was done to people or buildings outside Taiwan, it damaged the undersea telecomms lines between mainland China and the US and Europe.
> ...


I'm wondering now if I want to finish waiting or cancel and order the R4 everyone's been praising so much. I doubt I can find anything else for $49.99 including shipping and it'd be too much hassle vs. just waiting a few more days. Eh, I'll probably just wait.


----------



## H8TR (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> I'm wondering now if I want to finish waiting or cancel and order the R4 everyone's been praising so much. I doubt I can find anything else for $49.99 including shipping and it'd be too much hassle vs. just waiting a few more days. Eh, I'll probably just wait.


Get and R4 and you don't have to worry about the problems that other with Supercard may be having.


----------



## ambitous21 (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah dude
i got that email too
i already canceled and got my money back into my paypal..

I will order a R4 now lol
sorry i jumped ship


----------



## Tokas (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> delete the 3 clk files in the plugin directory



Thanks, but now its just black instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone who knows to atleast delay the screensaver?


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> yeah dude
> i got that email too
> i already canceled and got my money back into my paypal..
> 
> ...


Haha, I'm sure as hell thinking about it. I actually did discover that ordering an R4 from gameyeeeah + shipping actually comes out less than what I was buying my SuperCard DS for. I'm still hesitant though. *sigh* Time to find and read the pro's/con's of R4 and find out how fast gameyeeeah's shipping is :/


----------



## deanlord (Dec 30, 2006)

I am having some problems with my SuperCardDS One card and i was wondering anyone can help.

When i try to play any of the Nintendo ds roms i put on my micro sd card it just comes up with two blank white screens?!

I see the game on the menu but when i click to play the game it just goes blank.

I have downloaded all the latest firmware from:
http://uk.supercard.cn/soft_scdsone.htm 

Is there anything else i need to do to get these roms to work?

Thankyou


----------



## grayswan (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Dec 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah dude
> ...




Well Damn... Thanks for letting me know though guys. I guess I'll just wait for it to arrive. It's going to take me a little while to go through castlevania SOTN, FF7, Parasite Eve and Xenogears again on my PSP anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Almost finished with SOTN actually. love that game.


----------



## ambitous21 (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Dec 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah dude
> ...



yeah i spent the last 2 hours reading up all about the R4 lol.. 
btw
gamersection.ca is $62.15   and it uses fedex for 3-5 business days shipping
gameyeeah is $60 with DHL and 5-7 days shipping.

they're all closed until Jan 2nd though.

the supercard DS will probably ship on Jan 2nd too.


----------



## Katalyst (Dec 30, 2006)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> yeah i spent the last 2 hours reading up all about the R4 lol..
> btw
> gamersection.ca is $62.15Â  and it uses fedex for 3-5 business days shipping
> gameyeeah is $60 with DHL and 5-7 days shipping.
> ...


Damnit. I totaled it up without seeing that shipping surcharge. I thought it was gonna be like $55. :/

*EDIT*: Alright, I just canceled my supercard sd order and with winsunx.com (after their extremely high shipping charge) the R4 comes out to $52.61. I've didn't see too much on the forums regarding their shipping. Do they ship pretty fast (I'd at least hope so with shipping that high)?


----------



## Sigma83 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm a little surprised to see so many people canceling orders on the DS given the number of reviewers who have said essentially everygame works once the file save sizes and card speeds are set.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have faith!


----------



## grayswan (Dec 31, 2006)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> I'm a little surprised to see so many people canceling orders on the DS given the number of reviewers who have said essentially everygame works once the file save sizes and card speeds are set.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hells yeah. I'm with you Sigma. I don't mind a few minutes of inconvenience if I can play the games I want. The R4 looks good so far from the 4 or so reports I've seen on it... but then again the first 4 reports I saw on the Supercard DS looked pretty damn good too. From all I've read about the supercard DS I'm not worried at all. Hell I actually like troubleshooting a rom to make it work perfectly. It's expected after so many years of tinkering with emulators and such.

Though I am a bit irked that I had to wait till the 29th and now till the 2nd, probably longer, for it to ship. But I got time. Other projects to fill my long hours. If there is a huge difference and some games I can't run then I'll get whatever wins the slot 1 wars a few months down the line. Buying a Supercard DS, 1GB toshiba microSD AND an R4 is STILL cheaper than buying a 512MB DS Extreme. Granted not by much, but you see my point.

Anyway. It's new years weekend and I plan on being drunk for quite a while longer. Peace!


----------



## Maxxpower (Dec 31, 2006)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 30 2006 said:


> I'm a little surprised to see so many people canceling orders on the DS given the number of reviewers who have said essentially everygame works once the file save sizes and card speeds are set.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't know why these people are jumping ship so early.  Trying the new v1.1 firmware for the Supercard I'm having no problems with ROMS that gave me problems on 1.0.  I've only had to set my save file size for about one game out of thirty, and it's hardly a hassle.  

When I first got this Supercard, I wasn't too happy with the ROM compatibility, but now it seems to be working perfectly, and I couldn't be more happy.  Have a little more faith in the Supercard devs, they won't just release this product and forget about it, they'll work with it to make sure people want to buy it.

That said, it's your fifty dollars, and you can do what you want with it.  However, I really suggest you wait for comprehensive reviews of both the Supercard and the R4 (which is similar to the M3 "Simply").  If you want something with near 100% compatibility, have a lot of money to burn, and don't want to wait a week or so for reviews, then by all means go with the DS-X or take a risk on other slot one solutions, but the rest of us will wait.

If you want a Supercard DS(ONE), I really suggest you get some good microSD media.  My 1 Gig Sandisk seems to be working just fine after the new firmware, and others are saying their Kingston cards are working well too.  

You've got to research a product before you jump on/off the bandwagon.


----------



## kenfrenzy (Dec 31, 2006)

Eh, I really can't blame those that are jumping ship. I got mine to work with a bit of tinkering (I actually like tinkering) but it does take more effort than what the r4 and m3 seem to allow. There are some things that annoy me about eh scds1, but I dont' feel like i necessarily got ripped off. I got about 24 games on my 1 gig card and they all work fine for me, including castlevaniaPoR. Good enough for me, but if I had to do it all over again, I might think twice. Either way, I came into the situation knowing that I was taking a risk by being an early adopter, so I am in no way disappointed. I have already gotten more hours of enjoyment out of my DSlite than the hours it took for me to make the money to buy the card lol. 

To all their own, enjoy what you got, enjoy what others think, enjoy the fact that you have the ability to do what you're doing.


----------



## Sigma83 (Dec 31, 2006)

QUOTE(kenfrenzy @ Dec 31 2006 said:


> Eh, I really can't blame those that are jumping ship. I got mine to work with a bit of tinkering (I actually like tinkering) but it does take more effort than what the r4 and m3 seem to allow. There are some things that annoy me about eh scds1, but I dont' feel like i necessarily got ripped off. I got about 24 games on my 1 gig card and they all work fine for me, including castlevaniaPoR. Good enough for me, but if I had to do it all over again, I might think twice. Either way, I came into the situation knowing that I was taking a risk by being an early adopter, so I am in no way disappointed. I have already gotten more hours of enjoyment out of my DSlite than the hours it took for me to make the money to buy the card lol.
> 
> To all their own, enjoy what you got, enjoy what others think, enjoy the fact that you have the ability to do what you're doing.



"I have already gotten more hours of enjoyment out of my DSlite than the hours it took for me to make the money to buy the card lol. "

hah, that's a great statement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I look forward to mine next week!


----------



## zalman (Dec 31, 2006)

So does anyone have one of these and a Slot-2 Supercard/M3 with RAM and if so, have they tried the Triforce Opera DS Browser Patch?


----------



## kersplatty (Dec 31, 2006)

im gonna keep my order since postage wont be up on the 1st if i order from somewhere else ill probably have to wait longer. What are the chances supercard could improve homebrew compatibility and what is it that is preventing thehomebrew working on slot1 cards?


----------



## NeroMayCry (Dec 31, 2006)

Homebrew compatibility will definitely be improved. Its just a matter of waiting for the homebrew coders to implement the new I/O libraries for slot-1 cards.


----------



## astonius (Dec 31, 2006)

QUOTE(zalman @ Dec 31 2006 said:


> So does anyone have one of these and a Slot-2 Supercard/M3 with RAM and if so, have they tried the Triforce Opera DS Browser Patch?



I'd like to know the same


----------



## lilfrankie (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys,

I am new here and quit a noob when it comes to supercards and all. But I'm following it for a few days, and now I'm thinking of buying a Supercard DS (one) + Sandisk 1GB microSD + Card Reader (OOS).. 
http://www.realhotstuff.com/supercard-sand...ader-p-171.html
It cost $100,- al together (that's €76.18, because I live in EU). I think this is really cheap, but I'm not sure if this is al i need. Can someone pls help me? 

*I have a normal DS (nót al Lite) and I haven't bought any cards for it and it isn't flashed.. * Like I said, I'm new with this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will this be enough to play (lots and lots) of games, music and video?

EDIT: Does anybody knows this site? is it trustable and will it be shipped to Holland (ofcourse that's where I live)..


----------



## castillo (Dec 31, 2006)

QUOTE(lilfrankie @ Dec 31 2006 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new here and quit a noob when it comes to supercards and all. But I'm following it for a few days, and now I'm thinking of buying a Supercard DS (one) + Sandisk 1GB microSD + Card Reader (OOS)..
> http://www.realhotstuff.com/supercard-sand...ader-p-171.html
> ...


Yes, this is all you need to play lots and lots of games! 
And realhotstuff.com is very trustable!! 
Go ahead, have fun!


----------



## 754boy (Dec 31, 2006)

QUOTE(castillo @ Dec 31 2006 said:


> QUOTE(lilfrankie @ Dec 31 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



Yeah, RHS is very reliable. Thats where I get my SC goodies from


----------



## Sigma83 (Dec 31, 2006)

Where do people learn to write these homebrew apps?  Are there any open source files I could take a look at to see what's going on?  I won't even bother to ask how people know how to  make these supercard ds one chips!

Thanks


----------



## sarah99 (Dec 31, 2006)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 31 2006 said:


> I won't even bother to ask how people know how to  make these supercard ds one chips!



I think I can answer you anyway ........ you buy yourself a DS-x, read out the contents of the FPGA, change it a little bit, then put the altered code back into another FPGA on a slightly different circuit board. Then a week later 10 others will do the same thing.

(only kidding)


----------



## Sigma83 (Dec 31, 2006)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 31 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 31 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I won't even bother to ask how people know how toÂ make these supercard ds one chips!
> ...



lol


----------



## castillo (Dec 31, 2006)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Dec 31 2006 said:


> Where do people learn to write these homebrew apps?Â Are there any open source files I could take a look at to see what's going on?Â



http://www.palib.info/wiki/doku.php


----------



## Silencer- (Jan 1, 2007)

I tried Multiplayer on several Games, and it worked not very well.

Metroid Prime Pinball -> works fine
Mario Kart -> not working
Dr Kawashima's Brain Training - How Old Is Your Brain -> working
Big Brain Academy -> not working
New Super Mario Brothers -> not working
Tetris DS -> not working


Anyone making other experiences with Multiplayer ? And can anyone tell me WHY its not working with the SUpercard ONE ?


Cheers


Silencer


----------



## lilfrankie (Jan 1, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah, RHS is very reliable. Thats where I get my SC goodies fromÂ



But do you know if it sends the products worldwide? Since I live in Holland..


----------



## Silencer- (Jan 1, 2007)

i`m not sure about this: Can someone tell me if Emulators are working on the DS ONE Card ? SnezziDS, CrocoDS (CPC 6128), Lemmings DS ? Can i put the .NDS files simply in the root of the SUpercard ONE or isnt that possible?

I`m asking because i got noone of them to work right now...


Silencer-


----------



## antwill (Jan 2, 2007)

I just recieved my DS one today, and would like to know how much space to leave on my 1 GB card for save files. Also i am finding it a little difficult to take the supercard fully out of the DS because of the chip thats in the card, its not a problem, its just sometimes i find it hard. Also can anyone confirm if the DS one can play snes and nes games without an emulator like the previous Supercards? I cannot use my supercard yet as my card readers busted.


----------



## kersplatty (Jan 2, 2007)

has anyone who ordered from supercardstore.com got their dispatch emails yet they were delayed on friday. If they do not get them today i may cancel and get R4


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Dec 29 2006 said:


> Just found the new DS1 loader v1.1
> http://ultrashare.net/hosting/fl/3529bee967/




I cannot get the site for the DS1 loader to download on 3 different PC's from 2 different networks.  Anyone care to share it or PM & send it to me?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Nevermind.  The link is now working.


----------



## cgrieves (Jan 2, 2007)

Weirdness...... I was ready to send my SCDS1 back, but decided to buy an over-the-counter 512Mb Sandisk (standard, not Ultra) microSD, and the SCDS1 now works absolutely fine. Despite the 1Gb Toshiba card being faster. So far I've only played Mario Kart as it's the only ROM I have here at work, but everything worked 100% and loading was nice and fast, whereas before I wasn't even getting into Moonshell. V1.1 detects the Sandisk card as speed "5". 

So it may be the case that you need to choose your microSD carefully. Is anyone planning to set up a compatibility Wiki for the SCDS1, like there is for the Ninja X9, as it could save a lot of people a lot of hassle?


----------



## grayswan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok since Gameyeeeay.com is selling the R4 for only 45.50 after shipping I ordered one of those too. The SCDS1 should be shipping today (hopefully) so I'll have one of these two cards by the weekend. 

I'll just keep the one I like more and give the other to my sister for her birthday


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(grayswan @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Ok since Gameyeeeay.com is selling the R4 for only 45.50 after shipping I ordered one of those too. The SCDS1 should be shipping today (hopefully) so I'll have one of these two cards by the weekend.




I cannot find Gameyeeeay.com.  What is the correct web address please?


----------



## Hunter (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.gameyeeeah.com/


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cgrieves @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Weirdness...... I was ready to send my SCDS1 back, but decided to buy an over-the-counter 512Mb Sandisk (standard, not Ultra) microSD, and the SCDS1 now works absolutely fine. Despite the 1Gb Toshiba card being faster. So far I've only played Mario Kart as it's the only ROM I have here at work, but everything worked 100% and loading was nice and fast, whereas before I wasn't even getting into Moonshell. V1.1 detects the Sandisk card as speed "5".
> 
> So it may be the case that you need to choose your microSD carefully. Is anyone planning to set up a compatibility Wiki for the SCDS1, like there is for the Ninja X9, as it could save a lot of people a lot of hassle?



I have just spoken with a couple of people regarding microSD cards and the Slot 1 solutions, specifically reference problems with the microSD cards not being detected by the Slot 1 solutions.

It would appear that there seems to be something strange happening with microSD cards at the moment, which is preventing them from working in Slot 1 solutions.

The problem appears to be on all Slot 1 solutions, the X9 and the SCDS1 are only two that it is currently reported on but I would imagine the issue may arise on other solutions soon.

There seems to be a change in some of the microSD cards which is preventing the Slot 1 solutions detecting the cards, you can read them on a PC card reader and copy the files to them but once you put it into the Slot 1 solution it will not detect the card.

I have heard of reports of these problems with both Kingston and Transend branded media. It does not appear to make any difference if the numbers on the cards match previous cards that work.

This does not appear to be something that can be pinned down to anything specific, other than the fact that it only seems to happen with recent batches of these MicroSD cards.

Not quite sure how this issue can be resolved, but my guess would be that as the MicroSD cards are supposed to be based on a standard they cannot be faults with the cards. I would rather suggest that the problem is caused by an issue in the Firmware of the Slot 1 solutions that relates to the way they read the microSD cards, possibly something to do with the speed side of things - maybe this also explains why certain cards (Ultra II) seem to run slower than others in the SCDS1, but run super fast in a PC Card reader....


----------



## Silencer- (Jan 2, 2007)

Just a small info:

I got a Kingston 512MB SD-Micro Card today. Its labeled with Japan.

Metroid Prime Pinball loads way faster...sound stuttering is nearly deleted, but its still there.
Castlevania - PoR still crashes when hitting Start/Select

SD-Read speed is set automatically to 30x


Cheers


Silencer


----------



## Silencer- (Jan 2, 2007)

Update:

I configurd Castlevania - PoR now with 4x SD-Speed. i tried it for 5 minutes hitting Start/Select constantly..and it doesnt crash. Maybe i can play it now ??? That would be awesome.


Cheers

Silencer


----------



## crazyanz (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmmz i have that problem with my microSD sandisk ultra II. But when i first put the card in my camera and make a photo my pc can al of a sudden read it again. games and everything work fine though.

When i do auto select sd speed it gives 5x but i can also manually put it on 25x without any problems (talking about the new Beta Software)


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Jan 3, 2007)

@crazyanz:

Have you tried it with Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow?

Does 25x work on that game? (i.e. no crashes or weird glitches during gameplay)

Already beat PoR weeks ago... But I skipped Dawn


----------



## vanisher (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Thanks Hanafuda.
> 
> Ok, played the Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow video using the default setting of 3x for the SD Speed. The video lags a bit.
> 
> ...




Are you sure that is a legit 2GB ultraII card?  If you look at sandisk's site you don't even see it there.


----------



## Silencer- (Jan 3, 2007)

Micro SD-Card Update Information:

Got a takeMS 1GB Card today with following results:

OS v1.1 with NDS Dat file from Supercard Homepage

Speed autodetection working with 30x

Castlevania - PoR runs smooth, no crashes even if i hit all buttons at the same time

Following Games are working, i didnt got them running on my Kingston 1GB or 512MB

Ice Age 2 - The Meltdown (works perfect)
Metroid Prime Pinball - (works perfect, NO stuttering)
Tenchu Dark Secret (works the first time for me, on other cards i got white screens)
Horsez (works perfect, crashes on other cards at the language menu)

Nice one....seems that takeMS are THE best cards for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers

Silencer


----------



## kersplatty (Jan 3, 2007)

woohoo mine has been dispatched hopefully on 1st class delivery should arrive tommorow has anyone tested much clean homebrew? e.g. nds file exstention?


----------



## ancient_imhotep (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(vanisher @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hanafuda.
> ...



Yep, definately a legit Sandisk card - it was purchased from an official Sandisk reseller in the UK called mymemory.co.uk.

I am yet to find the time to compare the results of using my Kingston 512MB and Sandisk Ultra II 2GB with all the games tested on page 10 of this thread. 

My aim is to test both cards with the same games using both OS 1.0 and OS 1.1 and to see what the difference is. Also I am going to test with both FAT and FAT32 to see if this makes a difference.

I hope to be spending most of the weekend doing this so will post a test matrix once done testing.

Also I should have my DS Linker (Slot 1 with 1GB of memory built-in) tomorrow (Thurs 4/1/07) so will be doing some testing of this card to see it compares to the SCDS1.


----------



## jahablon (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(vanisher @ Jan 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ancient_imhotep @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> ...



I finally got my second SanDisk UltraII 2GB today, the first one I got was faulty and I couldn't format it(tried three different readers/computers). 

I had already tried my SCDS(one) with a friends kingston 1gb jap, that worked smoothly. this was with the 1.0 OS. 

So I happily thought when I opened my package today, that all my problems were solved. So I loaded the card with mariokart, nsmb, FFIII and brainage. The results were that all games work, but there are some slowdowns with mariokart, nsmb, FFIII when loading things. It's sooo irritating that I really don't know what to do. 

I've tried the auto setting with the 1.1 OS, it suggested that the speed of my card where 5x(32x max). so I tried FFIII with that speed, no difference, same irritating slowdowns. So I set the speed to 15, it worked, but same slowdowns, then i set the speed to 26, the game crashed at startup. then I set the speed to 20, it worked but now my quicksave was gone and the slowdowns were still there. 

I tried some random speeds between 15-30, and they all fail to run FFIII smoothly without slowdowns. yeah sure the slowdowns only last 1-2-3 seconds, but it is really annoying in a fight.

I get the same slowdowns with NSMB. So now I'm playing tetris instead. There seems to be alot of issues with the I/O with the slot1 solutions. I think the devs should buy themselves a set of microsd cards, and start working on the fw. 

I'm kinda pissed right now, but I might format the microsd with FAT instead of FAT32 and restart the whole process later. I thought I should register on the official forum and try to get an answer from the official poeple, but the crappy forum haven't sent me an confirmation letter yet, so Icant log in. (Now you maybe see why I'm really pissed off).


----------



## Sigma83 (Jan 4, 2007)

Just received my supercard ds one, loaded up the 1.0 OS, and threw on need for speed underground 2.  I can get through setting up the race and click race.  But then it hangs at a black screen.  I believe I only could get this far by setting my kingston 1 gb card to a read speed of 1x, and the save file size to the apparently correct 64kb.  Perhaps this isjust one of the games that don't work.  Will try some others.  Quite the nice menu screen though...you can drag windows around lol, unreal.

Edit: 
Spider-man 2 works good.
Asphalt good
splinter cell chaos theory ( a bit chuggy...but not bad)
world championship poker good
madden 06 good
tiger woods 06 good
castlevania worked (but when I saved it, it hung at a black screen and the save file wasn't there next time round.  I'll try again)
fifa 06 good
ultimate spider man good
metroid pinball good(bumping the card speed up to 4x helped.  5x perhaps better)


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jan 4, 2007)

I have 30 of the latest & greatest NDS ROMs on my SCDS & the ONLY issue I see so far is that Animal Crossing is slow.  That might even be resolved when I use the "faster play" option.  I tested all of the games on the cart & it works GREAT!  You just need to install the v1.1.  Almost NO GAMES worked on the original 1.0.
I even got imports Hiite Utaeru DS Guitar M-06 & Daigasso! Band Brothers working FINE.  Both Castlevania's work FINE & both Tony Hawk games.  AWESOME.  I'm using a normal Sandisk 2 GB microsd.
One thing I did do was let the SCDS auto detect the card speed & saved it.  AWESOME!


----------



## Sigma83 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm having quite an issue with the Supercard ds one.  I didn't notice it earlier, but game's will crash after a few minutes of playing them.  If I pass a level in metroid pinball, the message says "DS Card removed, power down system" or something.  Othergames will just stall, and the sound will go all nuts.  I haven't tried the V 1.1 yet, but would that even help?  Any advice would be appreciated.  

Thanks


----------



## antwill (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe its your SD card, or worse case scenario you have a bad Supercard.

I have a question now, what brand of Microsd cards do people reccomend, ive read so many mixed reviews im not sure anymore, should i go for a 1 gb sandisk or a 1 gb kingston, any help to clear this up would be great.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jan 4, 2007)

Try the v1.1 OS first.  If there's still an issue it's the microSD card.  That game works fine for me.


----------



## Sigma83 (Jan 4, 2007)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Jan 4 2007 said:


> Try the v1.1 OS first.  If there's still an issue it's the microSD card.  That game works fine for me.



I will try it tonight.  Is it necessary to format the card first?  I just used it as is.  It's a Kingston microSD card.  There's no speed listed anywhere on the packaging.  Liftetime warranty, retailed for 79$ canadian but after rebate it'll be $35.  I would think it's great quality.  It does seem like it crashes if I hit too many buttons at once.  Hopefully 1.1 fixes it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EDIT: 5uck3rpunch, sorry if you mentioned it already, but what SD card are you using?

Thanks


----------



## callandor (Jan 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Jan 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Jan 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Try the v1.1 OS first.  If there's still an issue it's the microSD card.  That game works fine for me.
> ...



been using the 1.1 os since the start. no probs yet i know off.


----------



## Sigma83 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok, I just tried reformatting to Fat 32, putting everything back on, (v1.0) and ultimate spiderman still crashes in under 1-2 minutes.  I then reformatted, and installed V1.1, put all the games back on.  Same crash.  I'm using kingston from japan , not taiwan as some have stated this is less compatible.  I'm out of ideas.  V1.1 autodetected my Micro card as being 2x.  When I throw it on 16 speed it runs fine for those same 2 minutes, so I have no idea what to do.  I'm going to format to FAT not FAT32 and try one last time.  Otherwise i'm stooped.  

I am not very knowledgable on the slot1+slot2 combo since I started on slot1 solutions here, but what is the disadvantage of the slot1+slot2?  Seems like it's far more compatible, can use browsers, homebrew, msn, andanything requiring a slot 2, gba etc.  Is no patching the only advantage?


----------



## xlinkinpakx (Jan 5, 2007)

I am thinking of getting this...whats the best site and If I do get it is there anypoint in keeping my SuperKey and SCL?


----------



## p_mantis (Jan 5, 2007)

QUOTE(xlinkinpakx @ Jan 5 2007 said:


> I am thinking of getting this...whats the best site and If I do get it is there anypoint in keeping my SuperKey and SCL?



Superkey? No
SCL? Maybe, if you still wanna play GBA games, poor compatibility tho.


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Jan 5, 2007)

Maybe for the DS browser... *shrugs*

I'd keep it 'cause there's many games that aren't working on SC DS, and aren't working on certain SD cards...

SC Lite, however, has almost 100% compatibility, plus the speed/brand of your microSD doesn't matter as much.


----------



## callandor (Jan 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Jan 5 2007 said:


> Ok, I just tried reformatting to Fat 32, putting everything back on, (v1.0) and ultimate spiderman still crashes in under 1-2 minutes.Â I then reformatted, and installed V1.1, put all the games back on.Â Same crash.Â I'm using kingston from japan , not taiwan as some have stated this is less compatible.Â I'm out of ideas.Â V1.1 autodetected my Micro card as being 2x.Â When I throw it on 16 speed it runs fine for those same 2 minutes, so I have no idea what to do.Â I'm going to format to FAT not FAT32 and try one last time.Â Otherwise i'm stooped.Â
> 
> I am not very knowledgable on the slot1+slot2 combo since I started on slot1 solutions here, but what is the disadvantage of the slot1+slot2?Â Seems like it's far more compatible, can use browsers, homebrew, msn, andanything requiring a slot 2, gba etc.Â Is no patching the only advantage?



try using FAT not FAT32. mine's on FAT and working perfectly (cept for the intro to DoS, but POR is fine)


----------



## sarah99 (Jan 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Jan 5 2007 said:


> Maybe for the DS browser... *shrugs*
> 
> I'd keep it 'cause there's many games that aren't working on SC DS, and aren't working on certain SD cards...
> 
> SC Lite, however, has almost 100% compatibility, plus the speed/brand of your microSD doesn't matter as much.



Please let me know what games won't work. I have just received my second DS1, works perfectly, happily playing CastleVania POR, no slowdowns, nop crashes.


----------



## Sigma83 (Jan 5, 2007)

QUOTE(sarah99 @ Jan 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Jan 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe for the DS browser... *shrugs*
> ...



What memory card are you using?

I've noticed less graphic intense games run fine.  The ones still causing problems:

marvel nemesis
ultimate spiderman
metroid pinball


I installed v1.1 and set my card speed to 6x......it seems to be the best chance I have of not crashing a game.


----------



## sarah99 (Jan 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Sigma83 @ Jan 5 2007 said:


> What memory card are you using?
> 
> I've noticed less graphic intense games run fine.  The ones still causing problems:
> 
> ...



Metroid pinball is almost perfect,
CastleVania POR is perfect, no slow downs on video, no crashes.
Marvel Nemisis, 1 sec black screen before fights, seems fine.

Toshiba 512MB OEM memory cards auto set to x30 (Kingston Japan, Dane-Elec)


----------



## neekstan (Jan 5, 2007)

I've got a Toshiba 1Gig SD-C01G (Same as 1Gig Kingston Japan card I believe). Works perfectly on x30 setting.


----------



## helpme (Jan 5, 2007)

my Transcend 512MB High Speed 80x MicroSD auto set to 2x with the 1.1 loader but i set it to 4x myself & im not having any problems playing any games
i had a slight lag in AC:WW but after formating my sd card to fat with 64k clusters it runs at full speed now
i had no problems with lag with CastleVania POR even before i formated my sd card to 64k clusters

i hope when they release the finished 1.1 loader my card has a better auto set score cause 2x is shit for a 80x card


----------



## cgrieves (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I kind of gave up on my SCDS1- several games were very slow (Metroid pinball, Tony Hawk Sk8land, Princess Peach, Animal crossing and a few others), so I ordered an R4DS as it advertises that there are no speed issues related to SD cards. Also it's £8 less than the SCDS1 her ein the UK. It arrived yesterday and so far it's great- everything plays full speed on the 1Gb Toshiba card that wouldn't boot with the SCDS1. Maybe firmware will fix this, but I'm not so sure. For the moment I'd advise waiting until the SD card compatibility is sorted, or there's some sort of compatibility list (although I'm not sure that would help, since some users with exactly the same model SD card are reporting no issues....).


----------



## Sigma83 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi cgrieves,

I've been using the scds one for a few weeks now, and I will second what you said about metroid pinball and sk8land.  Those definitely do chug on the supercard.  I'd say the card is about 90% compatible with about 9% chuggin at one point or another, and 1% of games causing complete stalls.


----------



## daanking (Jan 13, 2007)

I tried the sk8land and animal crossings, at first the framerate was awful, but after i changed the SD speed from 5 to 18 (the max my sandisk non-ultra can take), both play fine. So as always: the sd speed is key.


----------



## crazyanz (Jan 25, 2007)

Only problems with frame rate i had so far was with FFIII but after getting a new rom that was solved to. But i use a san disk ultra II at 30 sd speed


----------



## zerochrono (Feb 12, 2007)

sarah do you rehost that file the 1.1 i want to try it because with the one currently on the site , castlevania POR hangs on menu and sometimes in game and i have the japanese kingston 1GB (however everything else works fine)


----------



## zerochrono (Feb 12, 2007)

(sorry double post)


----------



## zerochrono (Feb 17, 2007)

i got it to work you need to disable patcher and then put sd speed to 5x it works like a charm(although sometimes it hags in teleport but thats no serious problem and other cards also hag there)


----------

